# CLOSED Softcups Users: The Official Testing Thread 2010 CLOSED



## TTC4No3

Please see the new thread: https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-...esting-thread-2010-20-success-rate-march.html


----------



## WelshRose

Thanks for adopting the idea Hun:winkwink:
Now I'm going to be really awkward...I'm testing Feb 1st:dohh::rofl:....there's always one isn't there?! I think there maybe a couple of us testing that day...Mommy2Kian...where are you Hun?:winkwink: I'm also using the mooncup instead of the softcups.

Heaps of luck to all that join this thread....lets hope these cups do us proud:winkwink:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Its a good idea hun =) if im not sucessful i will be getting either a softcups or a mooncup or i think there is one called a Divacup to.
There is already a monthly testing thread but this could be one to kinda monitor the sucess of the cups.
if i need it i will post my dates for next monthe =)
xxx


----------



## emz87

can i join i used softcups this cycle and im testing tomorro 12th jan!!


----------



## TTC4No3

WelshRose said:


> Thanks for adopting the idea Hun:winkwink:
> Now I'm going to be really awkward...I'm testing Feb 1st:dohh::rofl:....there's always one isn't there?! I think there maybe a couple of us testing that day...Mommy2Kian...where are you Hun?:winkwink: I'm also using the mooncup instead of the softcups.
> 
> Heaps of luck to all that join this thread....lets hope these cups do us proud:winkwink:

Np; think it's a great idea to keep an eye on the results  hehe
Sadly I'm not allowed to TTC this cycle (due to the possibility of us flying to the US in October... so can't be over 36 weeks pregnant) So I'll be testing in March only; sniff sniff sniff sniff.


----------



## Lamburai1703

Well I used them on the days of morning bd'ing but not other times? If I meet the requirements for your list, then put me down for the 17th Jan (although I will defo crumble and test way before then!)


----------



## TTC4No3

emz87 said:


> can i join i used softcups this cycle and im testing tomorro 12th jan!!

Good Luck!!


----------



## WelshRose

xMissxZoiex said:


> Its a good idea hun =) if im not sucessful i will be getting either a softcups or a mooncup or i think there is one called a Divacup to.
> There is already a monthly testing thread but this could be one to kinda monitor the sucess of the cups.
> if i need it i will post my dates for next monthe =)
> xxx

Hope you don't need to invest Hun...but will be great to have you on board if you do:dust::hugs:

I think I'm right in saying that the DivaCup is the US equivalent of the MoonCup that we get here in the UK....correct me if I'm wrong girls.

I ordered mine online from Boots yesterday, paid for standard postage and it arrived today:thumbup: Have been using it for light flow at hopefully the end of my AF and it's been FAB! 

:hug:


----------



## emz87

TTC4No3 said:


> emz87 said:
> 
> 
> can i join i used softcups this cycle and im testing tomorro 12th jan!!
> 
> Good Luck!!Click to expand...

Thanks hun not feeling very hopeful tbh only time will tell what the outcome will be


----------



## WelshRose

Sorry Emz..I missed your post saying that you will be testing tomorrow....Eeeeek!....Goodluck Hun!

Is that when your :witch: is due?

:hug:


----------



## WelshRose

TTC4No3 said:


> WelshRose said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for adopting the idea Hun:winkwink:
> Now I'm going to be really awkward...I'm testing Feb 1st:dohh::rofl:....there's always one isn't there?! I think there maybe a couple of us testing that day...Mommy2Kian...where are you Hun?:winkwink: I'm also using the mooncup instead of the softcups.
> 
> Heaps of luck to all that join this thread....lets hope these cups do us proud:winkwink:
> 
> Np; think it's a great idea to keep an eye on the results  hehe
> Sadly I'm not allowed to TTC this cycle (due to the possibility of us flying to the US in October... so can't be over 36 weeks pregnant) So I'll be testing in March only; sniff sniff sniff sniff.Click to expand...

Aww Hun...a doubley big thankyou for sorting this thread then if you can't post your own testing dates to:hugs:
Can you really fly long haul as late as 36wks?:shock: 
I went to the Fuertaventura when I was pg with DS 5yrs ago and could only fly up until 28wks. 

:hug:


----------



## anteater

Can I still go on here as a statistic? (albeit not a very encouraging one). I used softcups for the first time this cycle but AF arrived today:cry: I'm still going to continue using them next cycle.


----------



## TTC4No3

anteater said:


> Can I still go on here as a statistic? (albeit not a very encouraging one). I used softcups for the first time this cycle but AF arrived today:cry: I'm still going to continue using them next cycle.

sorry to hear hon; but yes of course - adding you :) and what will be your testing date for feb?


----------



## TTC4No3

WelshRose said:


> Aww Hun...a doubley big thankyou for sorting this thread then if you can't post your own testing dates to:hugs:
> Can you really fly long haul as late as 36wks?:shock:
> I went to the Fuertaventura when I was pg with DS 5yrs ago and could only fly up until 28wks.
> 
> :hug:

28 weeks waaaaaaaaaah; u're scaring me lol. It looks like it depends on the airline I think, as most of the ones I was looking at allow long haul flights up to 36 weeks as long as you have a doctor's note less than 48hrs old saying how far along you are and that you are okay to fly. If we do end up moving there in October and If I do get pregnant in my next cycle (and If the lil bean sticks fine etc) I would be 32 weeks along (which is a lot of Ifs) lol. Can't imagine the trip being confortable though :wacko: but need all the ttc cycles I can get lol :happydance:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

WelshRose said:


> xMissxZoiex said:
> 
> 
> Its a good idea hun =) if im not sucessful i will be getting either a softcups or a mooncup or i think there is one called a Divacup to.
> There is already a monthly testing thread but this could be one to kinda monitor the sucess of the cups.
> if i need it i will post my dates for next monthe =)
> xxx
> 
> Hope you don't need to invest Hun...but will be great to have you on board if you do:dust::hugs:
> 
> I think I'm right in saying that the DivaCup is the US equivalent of the MoonCup that we get here in the UK....correct me if I'm wrong girls.
> 
> I ordered mine online from Boots yesterday, paid for standard postage and it arrived today:thumbup: Have been using it for light flow at hopefully the end of my AF and it's been FAB!
> 
> :hug:Click to expand...

I was going to get one anyways if the witch gets me this cycle lol i think i will probibly be getting the Mooncup and try it for AF aswell. fingers crossed i wont need to tho ay lol x


----------



## WelshRose

TTC4No3 said:


> WelshRose said:
> 
> 
> Aww Hun...a doubley big thankyou for sorting this thread then if you can't post your own testing dates to:hugs:
> Can you really fly long haul as late as 36wks?:shock:
> I went to the Fuertaventura when I was pg with DS 5yrs ago and could only fly up until 28wks.
> 
> :hug:
> 
> 28 weeks waaaaaaaaaah; u're scaring me lol. It looks like it depends on the airline I think, as most of the ones I was looking at allow long haul flights up to 36 weeks as long as you have a doctor's note less than 48hrs old saying how far along you are and that you are okay to fly. If we do end up moving there in October and If I do get pregnant in my next cycle (and If the lil bean sticks fine etc) I would be 32 weeks along (which is a lot of Ifs) lol. Can't imagine the trip being confortable though :wacko: but need all the ttc cycles I can get lol :happydance:Click to expand...

They may well have changed it Hun....I wouldn't worry:hugs:
At 24wks it was ok, he went really quiet in there thou...must have picked up my fear of flying...:dohh:


----------



## WelshRose

Sorry to hear the nasty Ol Hag got you Anteater...:hugs:
Have a glass of :wine: tonight and then let the countdown to O commence tomorrow:winkwink::hugs:
Heaps of :dust: Hun for this cycle xx


----------



## BellaBlu

I'm testing the 22nd :)


----------



## confused27

hey great thread :D im testing 4th of feb if you want to put that down or if your making a feb thread put me down for that thanks gl all x


----------



## joyalan

Hi guys,

Please put me down for testing on January 26th. 

This is our second month of TTC, and my first month using softcups! I really have a good feeling about them. My DH had a vasectomy reversal in November, and I have a feeling that if we have any issues, it will be with a low sperm count. For that reason, I am soooooooo thankful for all the great advice on these boards, and the suggestion of soft cups. Fingers crossed for all of us!


----------



## grneyednurse

I have used softcups for 4 months now, BUT we have severe male factor infertility...I do wonder how/if this helps us....if it does I will post back here! Not testing due to the unlikeliness of pregnancy. You know if it helps us, it will help anyone!


----------



## ArticBaby

I just bought a pack online the other day. Hope they come in time, if not thats okay. 

Put in the to test on Feb 4th please :happydance:

thanks :flower:


----------



## Embo78

4th Feb for me too.
Confused and Artic baby I may need some help when the urge to POAS becomes too difficult!!!!
Good look moon/soft cup ladies!!


----------



## Margarita

I'm using a moon cup this cycle, can you put me down for 29th January? Thanks!


----------



## emz87

well ladies tested this morn and bfn,nevermind theres always next month.


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Ohh yes sill be testing 1st feb!
Im off to disney paris 29th and come back 31st so if i dont take a test with me i cant test early can i :thumbup:

:dust: To all of us xXx :hugs:


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Sorry emz :( xXx


----------



## Embo78

Sorry emz. It's not over yet tho. Not until aunt flo shows!!


----------



## Titi

Hello-I will be using a divacup for AF but only softcups for a bfp as they are the only cups that keep the spermys by the cervix...mooncups & divacups aren't flat but more cups so the spermy just stays in the bottom to me seems the same as no cup at all if it isn't where it needs to be. Might as well do it 100%-just me though I'm impatient after 13 cycles.

I have already had two BFNs and witch due today or tomorrowish. I will update for front page when she comes............:cry:


----------



## Helly

Can you put me down for the 1st please?

Thanks!


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Good luck Titi!!! xXx


----------



## TTC4No3

Updated; keeping my fingers crossed for emz87 & Titi :)




confused27 said:


> hey great thread :D im testing 4th of feb if you want to put that down or if your making a feb thread put me down for that thanks gl all x

I will update this thread with the next month etc so we only have one Testing Thread for Softcups users; this will make it easier to see past results too (I will sum it up to how many BFPs there's been each month once the month has passed so it doesn't take up too much space).

*So testers: don't forget to come back each cycle to let me know your next testing date *


----------



## emz87

thanks hun i have had irregular periods since coming off the depo so af mite not come at all lol nevermind tho everything happens for a reason,although i didn get my bfp with my ds until af was 2 weeks late


----------



## TTC4No3

any more testing dates? I know there are loads more ppl on this forum using softcups; don't be shy


----------



## Minimin

Hey ladies
Thanks for sorting this thread out. It was mentioned several times and never got around to doing it. For those of you who dont know me I used the SC last cycle and got a :bfp: albeit it faint at 3w6d or something. But unfortunately I have just MC and will be ttc again this cycle. This means I wont know when to test- I can count CD1 as Saturday 9th when I first started bleedin- I am only spotting now so I will probably test middle of February. We are off to Egypt on the 6th so I will test when we are back- like I will have the will power! LOL- Who am I kidding! LOl.
Anyhoooo... If you can put me down to test say 14th of Feb????

Emz87 and Titi- I got my fxd for ya! Not out until AF shows ladies!

Minimin


----------



## confused27

just bumping it back to the top lol


----------



## anteater

I'll be testing 9th February.

Have a great holiday Minimin:hugs:


----------



## Minimin

Hey Anteater, 
Sorry AF got you! The silly silly old hag! How are you feeling? 
Thanks for the holiday wishes. I can not wait. I also have a massage and reflexology session booked tomorrow. I have had a massage with this lady before and we got talking about alternative approaches to getting pregnant. She also had an ectopic pergnancy and was so weird we bonded. Anyway she doesn Reflexology and though I would spend some of my massage getting that done. perhaps if something is blocked she will be able to identify it and help unblock it. Anything is worth a shot now.
Hope your doing well. I am here if you need to chat
Lots of love
Minimin


----------



## Lamburai1703

Hi Minimin - I'd be interested to knwo hohw the reflexology goes, but the holiday is definitely needed and well deserved!! Have an amazing time.


----------



## Minimin

Thanks Lamburai! I'll keep you posted on what she says :). 

I am getting quite impatient and disheartened. am feeling less positive today. I dont know if it is a mixture of being at home and bored so ttc is on my mind from when I wake up or having had some drinks over the last few days, or just this MC finally hitting me. I am fed up but impatient to get trying again. Bleeding is down to very little brown spotting now. No other symptoms. My sleep was out of wack last night but after a few evenings of drinking- a sober night is always restless. I feel like just giving up on TTC and not trying so I dont have to deal with all the stress, hassle and symptom spotting. I know it isnt what I really want and am just a little disheartened at the moment but this road now seems so dauntingly long. I feel like I have so many doubts and fears about trying again and I just dont think I can handle more and more disappointment. I realised it is 4 months since my Ectopic and I naively thought I would be pregnant again by now- not waiting to TTC after an early MC. I want to try again this cycle but not sure if it is the wisest thing to do....errrggghhh

Hopefully my massage and reflexology for tomorrow will kick start me again. I have my cousin visiting this weekend. She is also ttc but is 10 years younger and hasnt had an ectopic and MC- I am sure there will be alot of ttc talk with us.

Hope you ladies are doing well! Sorry to rant- I dont really know where else to turn to.

Minimin


----------



## anteater

Minimin said:


> Hey Anteater,
> Sorry AF got you! The silly silly old hag! How are you feeling?
> Thanks for the holiday wishes. I can not wait. I also have a massage and reflexology session booked tomorrow. I have had a massage with this lady before and we got talking about alternative approaches to getting pregnant. She also had an ectopic pergnancy and was so weird we bonded. Anyway she doesn Reflexology and though I would spend some of my massage getting that done. perhaps if something is blocked she will be able to identify it and help unblock it. Anything is worth a shot now.
> Hope your doing well. I am here if you need to chat
> Lots of love
> Minimin

I have been very down with this AF. I have bought myself a CBFM and a book about holistically preparing yourself to conceive. The massage and reflexology sound like a brilliant idea. I would like to try acupuncture but haven't got the funds. I went to a Yoga class last night, which was great. I think I really need to relax because I just keep getting more and more intense with every cycle.

I agree with you, anything is worth a shot.

X X X


----------



## Lamburai1703

Oh min. I know how hard it is after a MC. You almost feel like you'd never fallen pregnant as it slows the process down waiting to recover! We waited a month before ttc again after the 2nd MC and I'm glad we did (although I was not happy at the time). There is so much emotion involved that sometimes it helps to have a bit of time.

I've got the hump today too. I am 9dpo and couldn't feel less pregnant. I'm sure by this stage last time I "just knew". I am sorely tempted to give up all the charting, POAS and everything and just see what happens. I know that would make OH happier, but I know I won't be able to do it!


----------



## Minimin

Anteater and Lamburai- It sounds like we are feeling similar things. I am using the CBFM as well anteater, and lamburai I am charting BBT, CM as well! I have EPO first two weeks of cycle and all pregnacare tablets plus extra folic acid! eeekkk!!! I have also read Honey and cinnamon is good so going have a spoon full!
Yoga is great to relax, I have started my home practise again. I should be doing some everyday to keep me calm and sane. But like you guys I sometimes think I shouldnt think about being pregnant and wanting to get pregnant and make it more relaxing. However, I dont think I will be able to. I know my cycles and would still be symptom spotting and I would kick myself if I later realised I didnt :sex: on the right days :(
Lamburai 9dpo is still soooo early! Keeping it all crossed for you!
Minimin x


----------



## veganmum2be

hey i'll be testing feb 5th. 
(i lie, i'll test from jan 25th cos i know i am obsessed with poas!)
but feb 5th is about the right time i should be testing.!!


----------



## Titi

Mini & Anteater-so sorry you both are down. I feel for you & need PMA as well.....My temp has dropped so low today that AF DEFINITELY due any second. No chance for me now with a temp this low-
At cycle 13 and my first with softcups I have never felt more gutted. I didn't even want to get out of bed today. Anyone who can send some PMA to us & suggestions for coping very welcome!!!

BTW I did massage and accupuncture weekly for cycles 5-8. I even took out my belly button ring at the accupuncturists recommendation that it was messing up my fertility chi. Although I have heard some success for some ladies this did not help me and I think I probably could have gotten 6 IUI's for the price!!!!!


----------



## Minimin

Titi said:


> Mini & Anteater-so sorry you both are down. I feel for you & need PMA as well.....My temp has dropped so low today that AF DEFINITELY due any second. No chance for me now with a temp this low-
> At cycle 13 and my first with softcups I have never felt more gutted. I didn't even want to get out of bed today. Anyone who can send some PMA to us & suggestions for coping very welcome!!!
> 
> BTW I did massage and accupuncture weekly for cycles 5-8. I even took out my belly button ring at the accupuncturists recommendation that it was messing up my fertility chi. Although I have heard some success for some ladies this did not help me and I think I probably could have gotten 6 IUI's for the price!!!!!

I am sorry the witch is on her way! I dont know much about charting temps. I did mine for the first time this past cycle, but with the early MC I am not sure how to read the end of my cycle- I am sending you lots of hugs and PMA now. I used to have a bellybutton ring too but after my EP in Sept I didnt put it back in thinking I would be pregnant again soon. How wrong was I?

It is hard to keep your hopes up. I would still stick with the SC- are you charting anything else? CM or CP? I use the CBFM as well which tells me around 5 days of :sex: time. for each cycle. I focused on those days (about 8-9 days) and used the SC for at least 4-5 of them? 

Also- It may take time for the acupuncture etc to work. If there are blockages and energy locks they may take time to work through. What did you acupuncturist say? I'll see what the massage person says. I am doing the massage for stress release mostly as I know I carry alot of my tension around.

I hope you feel better- I am here if you need to rant! We know exactly how you feel babe.

Lots of :hugs:

Minimin


----------



## Titi

Oh Thanks Mini!!! I bet you will get your BFP really soon!! I am charting everything-but don't have a monitor-have been pretty confident with the charts as my cycles are very regular. I may not have had the best acupuncturist to be truthful-he always seemed more concerned with fixing headaches or stress etc..... and since my dh seems to be the one with issues-figure we might as well save the money for ART which may end up being needed. I think massages are great for the stress-I agree. I carry alot of tension too. Need to go more often. Think I will take a nice warm bath now in the meantime.


----------



## Minimin

Titi :hugs: hope your warm bath made you feel better.
:dust:
Minimin


----------



## anteater

Titi - I'm so sorry honey. Every cycle is so difficult isn't it! I haven't got any suggestions for coping because I don't think I do it very well. I just don't know what to think anymore. I just wish I could know if I will never have children or if I will one day, then I could grieve and move on or look forward to it, but it's the not know and the wishing and hoping and emotional roller coaster that is so wearing.

Minimin - Are you supposed to BD every day that the CBFM reads high as well as peak days?

I'm making DH eat almonds and liquorice now:haha: and he's still off the booze, bless him. I have started taking EPO now as well and I'm really stepping up the super duper healthy diet.


----------



## Titi

Thanks girls-yes you are right it is the not knowing that is the worst. Since niether myself or my DH has ever gotten or given a BFP we don't even know what it is like to experience or if we ever will. .........arghhh


----------



## Minimin

Hey Anteater, 
This past cycle I did :sex: on high's and both peaks and the day after. I think High just means you will still have :spermy: in there if you miss Peak :sex: and as :spermy: can live for a few days inside you, you have a chance. 
We only managed once a day :shy: but it seemed to have worked :)
Whats this about Almonds and liquorice???
I wish my DH would give up booze! I have got him on a diet as he is over a stone too heavy according to his BMI! He has gone to see his consultant today too...eeek!


----------



## Aaisrie

Can I join? I saw the thread about softcups ages ago and while buying pre-seed on accessdiagnostics I thought I would give them a go. I have only used them twice this cycle (due to O today and wearing one right now!) as I was a little scared by how to get them in and out but I can't believe how easy it is!!! I am amazed I can't feel it when it's in and love the no watch patch thing! AF is due Jan 26th :D


----------



## Bingo

I have used Softcups this time around and would have been testing on Saturday the 16th of Jan but it looks like AF is on it's way. I will update when it kicks in properly.


----------



## TTC4No3

updated :)


----------



## Aaisrie

Thank you :D

How long do you guys leave them in after BD?


----------



## TTC4No3

Aaisrie said:


> Thank you :D
> 
> How long do you guys leave them in after BD?

Think u can leave them for 12 hrs; personally I plan on keeping it overnight as we usually BD in the evening anyway.


----------



## emz87

well still no af or bfp ive only had 2 bloody evaps grrr,i just feel like giving up and going back on the pill (i got pregnant with ds on it) i jus dunno what to do anymore?


----------



## Titi

Softcups did not work for me this cycle-you may put the witch next to my name now. :cry:


----------



## Aaisrie

Aww Titi Sorry you didn't get your BFP :(


----------



## Aaisrie

Titi is it def AF? It's just because of your ticker, unless you have 27 day cycles? Sorry


----------



## Titi

my cycles run 26-29 days if I am counting right. I have such light periods that I wasn't sure for a few cycles if I was spotting or full on AF and was unsure which day to call CD1 (duh!)...... I got a migrane last night and my temp dip down to coverline this morning so at first sight of blood today at 4 I just put in a softcup. I also already got two BFNs. I haven't changed my ticker yet b/c I don't have the spirit/energy. This was my 13th AF since we've been trying & I'm having a pity party.


----------



## Aaisrie

*Breaks open the champers* Can I come to the party? To celebrate that when Titi gets that BFP that the little one that is given to her will be SO loved. I can't even begin to imagine what you are going through. I'm only on my 5th cycle, my 2nd I had an early MC so this is my 4th from that. And it's so so hard and I don't know where you get the strength to keep going, but you have. Keep hold of that strength


----------



## emz87

Its true softcups do work i only used them twice this cycle but i just got my bfp hope its a sticky bean x x


----------



## Aaisrie

YAY Emz that's really exciting FXed it's a sticky for you!!


----------



## Titi

Yes EMZ!!! Knew you would!!!! Well heres to hope that I just need to give it TWO cycles! Getting some PMA back-CD1 is always just so hard on me. Thanks girls for all the support....Aaisrie-thank you. I am so sorry about your MC. I shouldn't have a pity party when other girls have lost their beans and I haven't been through that. That must be tons harder just then LTTTC sending you lots of love.

Well I used my softcup for AF first time ever. Don't want them to be a complete waste! I have to report I LOVE it! Used it yesterday evening at first sign of AF and just took out early this morning when I got up. No leaks and no spillage coming out-but then again I have very light AFs. Might end up getting a Diva cup for AF just because it is more cost effective and better for environment but will def. keep my softcups for BD because they keep the spermys so much closer to the cervix. 

Love & dust.


----------



## Minimin

emz87!! What fantastic news!!!! So happy for you. I am hoping and praying you have a happy and healthy 9 months! stick beanie!!!!:wohoo::wohoo:[-o&lt;

Titi :hugs: to you babe. I know how you feel. I had my early MC this week and am on CD6- bleeding has stopped and I am finally starting to get myself up. To make matters worse though- I made myself better by having some :wine: and it has made my moods worse! :dohh:

CD6 for me and I felt something like OV pains????? I am wondering if perhaps my temp dip (stalk my charts) from 37.0 to 36.4 was when the beanie wasnt sticking and that was 14 dys ago. I OV around CD15 and 16 so I better get some :sex: in.

DH went to his GP yesterday and I went with him :rofl: I kinda took over when they started talking about his :spermy: being checked. He was nice enough and DH has a form to get a basic check done.

GP wasnt too worried as we have already been pregnant and we have just had some 'bad luck' as he put it.. No shit Sherlock!

Titi hope you feel better- sending more :hugs: and keep your chin up.

Off to do housework-the downside of being a housewife :loopy:

Emz87!!!!! CONGRATS AGAIN :wohoo:


----------



## TTC4No3

Sorry to hear that AF showed up Titi; got my fingers crossed that next cycle will be the One!!


----------



## TTC4No3

Congrats on the :bfp: Emz87!! Wishing you & your bean a healthy 9mths (well 8mths left now)  !!


----------



## Aaisrie

Titi don't be silly!! It is just as hard to fail each cycle. We all have our loss - whether it's not conceiving or losing an early bean it doesn't matter we still lose HOPE. Yes, it's hard, but it doesn't mean your feelings are any less and that you shouldn't be allowed to grieve. In fact when I had my MC I even posted saying *I* felt heartless because many people don't have kids and I should be happy for what I have! I will keep my FXed that your cycle is the next one!

My temp went up today, it's looking like I O :D Still got a + OPK this morning though?


----------



## Titi

Thanks Aaisrie-are you sure it was a true positive? Was the Test line darker than the control line or just there? LH is in your system all the time and lots more during ov so the good tests will pick it up all the time but it is only truly your surge if the test line is at least if not darker than control. I was counting two lines as a + during ov until I figured that out.-lol.


----------



## Aaisrie

Ah I didn't know that. They are only IC tests lol loads of people told me they didn't even work. I got strong positives sun - tues and yesterday they were fainter and today about the same as yesterday. I didn't know that about LH. I thought my temp would spike yesterday but it didn't! One of my O predictors told me Tues and the other said Weds lol So I was expecting it to spike and it did this morning. This is my first proper cycle charting, I also started using pre-seed and softcups too! I'm trying to leave nothing to chance!! haha


----------



## Titi

Aaisrie said:


> Ah I didn't know that. They are only IC tests lol loads of people told me they didn't even work. I got strong positives sun - tues and yesterday they were fainter and today about the same as yesterday. I didn't know that about LH. I thought my temp would spike yesterday but it didn't! One of my O predictors told me Tues and the other said Weds lol So I was expecting it to spike and it did this morning. This is my first proper cycle charting, I also started using pre-seed and softcups too! I'm trying to leave nothing to chance!! haha

Ah see so they are not truly positive anymore. Probably OV'd yesterday!!!! I use the preseed too and also just got a new one called PRE to use on the "outside"....made by makers of preseed & sperm friendly!


----------



## Aaisrie

LOL we women will do anything. My health visitor was just round to weigh my daughter (she was 10mo last week) and was shocked that I wanted another baby lol She was all "Just let things be, don't try too hard" etc etc

Totally didn't know that about OPKs... Do different people have different levels? I only just started using them so I don't know how they work, I haven't had a negative yet lol


----------



## LunaBean

Add me plz!!! I'm testing on the 28th!! Duno how I'm gettin this damn thing out again, lol


----------



## Aaisrie

Oh total fxed for you Lizzie!! Haven't been on in a while - anything new with you?


----------



## LunaBean

Thanks! well nuthin new apart from my life is now a soap opera! I have 3 donors, one crashed his car on Tues and broke his leg and arm, one worked 15 hours yesterday so cudnt make it up (didnt tell me he wasnt comin until 2 hours after he shuda been here), and todays one got lost on the way here, got pulled over by the police cus he was on the phone to me for directions, got fined £60 and 3 penalty points, then when he got here, he missed the pot, so I only had the teeeeniest amount to work with, and I've no more chances this month!!! So apart from all that, nothin interestin, lmao.

Hws things with u??


----------



## anteater

Congratulations emz87. That's fantastic news. I've got everything crossed for you to have a happy, healthy nine months.

Good luck everyone else:dust:


----------



## anteater

Minimin said:


> Hey Anteater,
> This past cycle I did :sex: on high's and both peaks and the day after. I think High just means you will still have :spermy: in there if you miss Peak :sex: and as :spermy: can live for a few days inside you, you have a chance.
> We only managed once a day :shy: but it seemed to have worked :)
> Whats this about Almonds and liquorice???
> I wish my DH would give up booze! I have got him on a diet as he is over a stone too heavy according to his BMI! He has gone to see his consultant today too...eeek!

Almonds have zinc for the :spermy: and liquorice is supposed to be good for men and women trying to conceive (I can't remember why).


----------



## Aaisrie

Lizzie_Moon said:


> Thanks! well nuthin new apart from my life is now a soap opera! I have 3 donors, one crashed his car on Tues and broke his leg and arm, one worked 15 hours yesterday so cudnt make it up (didnt tell me he wasnt comin until 2 hours after he shuda been here), and todays one got lost on the way here, got pulled over by the police cus he was on the phone to me for directions, got fined £60 and 3 penalty points, then when he got here, he missed the pot, so I only had the teeeeniest amount to work with, and I've no more chances this month!!! So apart from all that, nothin interestin, lmao.
> 
> Hws things with u??

OMG drama!!! lol Well hopefully it will all work out for you FXed!!

After the MC in Sept I kinda withdrew and just felt like giving up. I have since moved into my own cottage (and aside from some misplaced concern from child protection) everything is runnning smoothly. Think I O'd yesterday so will be testing around 26th (af due) and hopefully get a BFP for my birthday on the 28th!!

Anteater there was a thing in the paper not long ago that licorice (liquorice) lowers babies IQ if eaten during pregnancy, although I ate liquorice my whole pregnancy because I love it and ate it instead of chocolate and my DD is on the ball!


----------



## Mommy2Kian

:wohoo: congrats emz thats fantastic and gives us some hope!!!!!!!!!!!!:hugs:


----------



## LunaBean

Aaisrie said:


> OMG drama!!! lol Well hopefully it will all work out for you FXed!!
> 
> After the MC in Sept I kinda withdrew and just felt like giving up. I have since moved into my own cottage (and aside from some misplaced concern from child protection) everything is runnning smoothly. Think I O'd yesterday so will be testing around 26th (af due) and hopefully get a BFP for my birthday on the 28th!!

Damn child protection!!! I'm testing on ur birthday!! Good luck!!!!! Where's ur cottage? Id love to live in a cottage, hafta make do with a bungalow lol


----------



## Aaisrie

It's in Ballygowan, it's gorgeous - picture postcard views!!! Can't beat it!


----------



## confused27

Congrats emz87 :D:D:D:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Bingo

I was waiting to test tomorrow because my cycles are between 25 and 31 days and tomorrow would be day 31 but I couldn't wait and tested this morning. I really thought it was going to be negative but it was a bloody :bfp: I can't believe it and I'm so happy.


----------



## Margarita

Congrats Bingo! That's great news!!! M x


----------



## Bingo

Margarita said:


> Congrats Bingo! That's great news!!! M x

Thank you so much. :hugs: I just hope this little one carries on growing.


----------



## Mrschoochoo

Well done Bingo!!!! (What an appropriate username today) Congratulations :) Lets hope you are the first of many on this thread.

I am using a mooncup not soft cup and will be testing 4th Feb :)

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Ohhhhhh congrats bingo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Aaisrie

Congrats Bingo!! That's so exciting, FXed it's a sticky for you!!!!


----------



## jojomac

Hi

I will be testing around 16th Feb using softcup

Jo


----------



## TTC4No3

woooo; Congrats Bingo!!! :D :D :D


----------



## TTC4No3

Little bump... any more TTCers using Softcups/Mooncups? :D


----------



## Angelblue

Hi girls

Can I join you? I'm on cycle 4 ttc #1 - I've not used softcups before, but I ordered some and they arrived today, I only got a pack of 6 though just to try them, so unsure whether to wait until I'm nearer to ov before I start using them?? only on cd9. I'm quite nervous about how to put them in!!! I'm gonna find the video on youtube to watch! If my prediction is correct for ov prob be testing around 6th Feb.

Also last month was the first month I used opks and didnt get + until cd16, and I've only got 7 sticks, so do you think itll be ok to start them on cd12? Can you ov early?

Also has anyone tried reflexology? Is this good when ttc? I booked an appointment for next weds, as Ive wanted to try it for a while, it intrigues me, and thought it might help?

Sorry all the questions would be grateful for some advice.


----------



## Aaisrie

Angelblue I was scared of the softcups too, I used one and was AMAZED at how easy they were. I watched the video on the softcups website and it explains it perfectly. It went in easy and didn't move. I had no problems getting it in or out.


----------



## Titi

Oh PS Angelblue (I posted to other softcups)-I have not tried reflexology. But I have a friend who went both time she was pregnant (you can't do once you are actually PG until ready to give birth as I heard it can cause uterine contractions that could trigger mc)..........Both times she had reflexology on her feet she ended up going into labor later than night.


----------



## Angelblue

Thanks Aaisrie thats reassuring! I will def have a look at that video then before I use one.

Titi - (my reply is on other softcups) Wow did she go when she was preg with the intention of it bringing labour on?? I take it she did! Something to bear in mind then! Hhhmm might tell my preggy friend about that! I mentioned to my friend at work I was thinking bout having some reflex and she def recommends it and said her friend had really irregular cycles and had trouble ttc and when she did reflex it really regulated her cycles (but granted she didnt get preg til she had IVF - but it did regulate her!) and it was weird she mentioned that because she has no idea I am ttc - shes my boss and obv dont want her to kno im ttc!!!! I'll let you kno how I get on.

BD last night but didnt try softcup yet, like I said I only have 6 so want to wait til I'm a bit closer to ov to use them! Doing the sperm meets egg plan so I'm BD every other day at mo. Is it ok to wee when you have softcup in then? (I know its best not to for half hour or so after bd) I will let you all know how I get on when I use my first one!


----------



## Aaisrie

You can wee with them in, it doesn't matter if it's right aftre bd because you will already have created a barrier with the cup to stop the sperm going anywhere with the wee. The wee comes from below the cup so it's fine


----------



## Titi

Hi Girls.
Yes Angel both times she went hoping to bring on labor. And went early both times too! And had fairly easy natural births. Well at the very least it will be relaxing-hopefully I can find someone here who does them!


----------



## Titi

PS-I know Premomt has been using her softcups a few times each one-washing them out and reinserting-if you want to make your 6 go the distance.


----------



## mamaxm

new to soft cups, about to check out the other thread! :) but i'll be testing feb. 10!


----------



## Aaisrie

I think the non-reusing thing is more for money, I can't see any reason you couldn't reuse them. I did debate on putting them in my steriliser to make them... clean again!


----------



## Titi

I agree!


----------



## TTC4No3

Updated :D


----------



## TTC4No3

Bump :)


----------



## laura6914

hey all. I wasnt going to do this this month but hey. OH came home so i got to try my soft cups out and guess what, FF says that i ovulated the weekend he was back. 

So........ could you please stick me down to test on the 2nd feb as thats when Af is due. Im not holding out much hope as charts and OPKs are condradicting each other but we will see how it goes. 

xx


----------



## laura6914

OH WOW only just noticed our 2 BFPs. Huge congratulations girls. 

xx


----------



## TTC4No3

laura6914 said:


> So........ could you please stick me down to test on the 2nd feb as thats when Af is due. Im not holding out much hope as charts and OPKs are condradicting each other but we will see how it goes.

added :D FX!!


----------



## mamaxm

congrats to our three bfps!!!! hopefully more to come!


----------



## Helly

Wow, 2 bfp's! Huge congratulations to both of you and big hugs to Titi.

I don't know when / if I have ovulated at all this month so im just winging it and hoping for the best. Best of luck to all testing in the next few days x


----------



## jappygirl76

Hi Ladies,

I am new to this forum, but I have been stalking it for a while. I did some research on soft cups, and I am in. I really think that they could be a very useful tool. I am excited about them, and we have been using them this cycle. I am currently on CD12, and I am pretty sure that I got a pos OPK yesterday. FX'ed!!! AF is due Feb. 8, so can you please put be down for Feb. 10 for testing. 

I also had a quick question, is it OK to use the soft cups everytime you BD? How long do you usually leave them in?

Thank you ladies, I hope we all get our BFP's this year!! :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Embo78

Hi jappygirl76. This is my first cycle using them. I personally am only using them around ovulation (now!!) apart from my test run last week lol!!


----------



## TTC4No3

jappygirl76 said:


> I also had a quick question, is it OK to use the soft cups everytime you BD? How long do you usually leave them in?
> 
> Thank you ladies, I hope we all get our BFP's this year!! :hugs: :hugs:

Hi Jappygirl; added u :D 
You can use softcups as often as you want but most are using them for 4-6 days around ovulation time. You can leave them for up to 12 hours I think. Personally I'd leave them overnight if u BD in the evening. GL :D


----------



## Lamburai1703

I'm out. The witch got me this morning. Can you put me down for Feb 22nd please?


----------



## laura6914

Lamburai1703 said:


> I'm out. The witch got me this morning. Can you put me down for Feb 22nd please?

So sorry she got you hun. Heres to next month. :hug:


----------



## Titi

: ( Lamburai1703-so sorry hun. : (


----------



## Helly

Lamburai1703 so sorry, I know its hard but onwards and upwards to next month x


----------



## Angelblue

Ok so I am totally confused!!! I just got a + on my opk! (obviously I am going to pounce on my H2B when he gets home from work in about 45mins!) last month I ov on cd16 and I'm only cd13 (to be fair last month was the first month I used opks) but I wasn't expecting it with how my temp has been going... please could someone look at my chart? I should get a rise tomorrow if its right shouldnt I?

Do you think I should do another opk tomorrow to check? I use clearblue digital. If ov comes bit earlier can this make my cycle any shorter? This has thrown me completely - I wasn't expecting ov so early I need to practice putting softcup in! :rofl: only used it once and don't know if it was in right! ha ha!

Some advice would be appreciated!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I have a question lol, do i get soft cups or do i get the moon cup ... i wont to try it for af in the future .. and i think in the long run it would be cheaper ... Do the moon cups work aswell? x


----------



## laura6914

miss zoie i havent seen the mooncups so cant shed much light on it im affraid. But as for the soft cups, i think they are quite shallow so i wouldnt use it for AF as i can imagine it would be pretty messy. May be post in the soft cups thread as i think some of the girls have used them for AF so may be able to help you a little bit more. 

xx


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Thank you anyway, i think im going to go for the mooncup its just cheaper in the long run. 
xx


----------



## Beans

CAn you put me down for 2/16 please. I just got my softcups in the mail today!


----------



## TTC4No3

Angelblue said:


> Ok so I am totally confused!!! I just got a + on my opk! (obviously I am going to pounce on my H2B when he gets home from work in about 45mins!) last month I ov on cd16 and I'm only cd13 (to be fair last month was the first month I used opks) but I wasn't expecting it with how my temp has been going... please could someone look at my chart? I should get a rise tomorrow if its right shouldnt I?
> 
> Do you think I should do another opk tomorrow to check? I use clearblue digital. If ov comes bit earlier can this make my cycle any shorter? This has thrown me completely - I wasn't expecting ov so early I need to practice putting softcup in! :rofl: only used it once and don't know if it was in right! ha ha!
> 
> Some advice would be appreciated!

Check your temp tomorrow and you should see a rise; this will confirm that the egg has been released :) And yes your cycle will probably be shorter this month then; mine always varies from 26-32 days... GL with the softcups tonight 






xMissxZoiex said:


> Thank you anyway, i think im going to go for the mooncup its just cheaper in the long run.
> xx

The softcups are placed around the cervix so it keeps the sperm close to where they should be heading. The mooncup is placed at the entrance of the vagina so it's not as efficient for ttc.





Beans said:


> CAn you put me down for 2/16 please. I just got my softcups in the mail today!

added :D


----------



## Aaisrie

I am cramping up so badly today.... starting to feel really tired as well and it's only 9:40pm...


----------



## TTC4No3

Aaisrie said:


> I am cramping up so badly today.... starting to feel really tired as well and it's only 9:40pm...

oooh all good symptoms!! FX :D


----------



## Titi

Angelblue said:


> Ok so I am totally confused!!! I just got a + on my opk! (obviously I am going to pounce on my H2B when he gets home from work in about 45mins!) last month I ov on cd16 and I'm only cd13 (to be fair last month was the first month I used opks) but I wasn't expecting it with how my temp has been going... please could someone look at my chart? I should get a rise tomorrow if its right shouldnt I?
> 
> Do you think I should do another opk tomorrow to check? I use clearblue digital. If ov comes bit earlier can this make my cycle any shorter? This has thrown me completely - I wasn't expecting ov so early I need to practice putting softcup in! :rofl: only used it once and don't know if it was in right! ha ha!
> 
> Some advice would be appreciated!

+ OPK means you may OV within 12-36/48 hours.......so prob. going to OV tomorrow, or even possibly day after which would put you at cd14, or cd15. That sounds about right. I OV most on cd12 but have also OV on CD11 and CD13. 
Get busy mama!!!


----------



## Titi

I have softcups and a Diva Cup (same as moon cup) and have posted before I really don't think anything besides softcups would help with a BFP-as they are totally different and sit v. low in the canal and not hugging the cervix like softcups. All I can imagine is they'd be better than nothing at all as maybe if sperm are still alive when you get up then they wouldn't all leak out but at any rate from there you would still have to get back into a position to help them swim back up I imagine.....So I use the mooncup/Diva cup for AF and softcups for BD-althoughI have used to softcups for my AF too with success-they are too shallow as if but if I poke them out a little and make a bowl (which I DON"T do for BD) they are good for my light flow.


----------



## TTC4No3

Just adding myself to the list as no longer WTT :happydance:


----------



## Aaisrie

Yay TTC4No3!!


----------



## Angelblue

Thanks for all your advice ladies, I've had 2 temp rises since my + opk, so definitely ov! and we have bd last 2 days in a row (feel free to have a look at my chart) I have used softcups 3 times so far, and I'm not sure if I am putting them in right. I push them as far back as I can, and sleep with it in (I try and fall asleep with pillow under my bum and knees up!) and when I go to take it out in the morning, it feels like it wasnt as far back - is that meant to happen? there is some spermies in there though. FX it works for me this month.

Update from the reflexology appt... it was really good, and she just said she could pick up tension in my shoulders which she said most people have, and she could feel anxiety around my solarplex. (which is true with ttc at the mo) She was so lovely and quite spiritual too, she told me to breathe in the colour baby pink (because I want a girl!) and recommended I get some rose quartz as this is meant to aid chances of fertility especially an egg shape if you put it in your bedroom, and put one in the right hand back corner of my house (as this is for love, back left hand corner for wealth) She also said to do a vision board and then put it in a draw and forget about it! have just ordered a load of rose quartz off the net, it can't hurt to give it a try, makes me feel like I'm am doing all I can and being more positive. 

She also did me an angel card at the end and guess what came out? The angel of 'patience' can't remember the name now though, she wrote it down somewhere. It was so spot on about how I should enjoy everything I have got now and not rush to obtain my goals, be patient and let it happen! Something along those lines anyway... it rang so true!! I feel alot more chilled out since I have been I must admit, feeling quite positive. Will definitely be having another session soon (bit too expensive to have weekly though)

:dust: to all


----------



## Aaisrie

Def looks like you O! Hopefully you caught the eggy!!


----------



## TTC4No3

Angelblue said:


> Thanks for all your advice ladies, I've had 2 temp rises since my + opk, so definitely ov! and we have bd last 2 days in a row (feel free to have a look at my chart) I have used softcups 3 times so far, and I'm not sure if I am putting them in right. I push them as far back as I can, and sleep with it in (I try and fall asleep with pillow under my bum and knees up!) and when I go to take it out in the morning, it feels like it wasnt as far back - is that meant to happen? there is some spermies in there though. FX it works for me this month.
> 
> Update from the reflexology appt... it was really good, and she just said she could pick up tension in my shoulders which she said most people have, and she could feel anxiety around my solarplex. (which is true with ttc at the mo) She was so lovely and quite spiritual too, she told me to breathe in the colour baby pink (because I want a girl!) and recommended I get some rose quartz as this is meant to aid chances of fertility especially an egg shape if you put it in your bedroom, and put one in the right hand back corner of my house (as this is for love, back left hand corner for wealth) She also said to do a vision board and then put it in a draw and forget about it! have just ordered a load of rose quartz off the net, it can't hurt to give it a try, makes me feel like I'm am doing all I can and being more positive.
> 
> She also did me an angel card at the end and guess what came out? The angel of 'patience' can't remember the name now though, she wrote it down somewhere. It was so spot on about how I should enjoy everything I have got now and not rush to obtain my goals, be patient and let it happen! Something along those lines anyway... it rang so true!! I feel alot more chilled out since I have been I must admit, feeling quite positive. Will definitely be having another session soon (bit too expensive to have weekly though)
> 
> :dust: to all

Hey Angelblue, I'm on cd15 and ovulated at the same time as you looks like.
I'm also not too sure if I'm placing the softcups in properly but I too am just pushing them as far as it will go sort of thing; and I don't feel it or anything so I presume it's in okay lol; and it's also got little swimmers in there when I take it out. I'm glad your reflexology appt went well; I'm considering rose quartz too hehe; why not try it all :D


----------



## Aaisrie

Is it tucked behind your pelvic bone? Once I have mine push in I kinda push the edge I can reach up a little to make sure it's definitely in place behind the bone.

Did you watch the video on the SC website? Theirs was the one I used and it was really easy to understand what's keeping it in etc


----------



## TTC4No3

Aaisrie said:


> Is it tucked behind your pelvic bone? Once I have mine push in I kinda push the edge I can reach up a little to make sure it's definitely in place behind the bone.
> 
> Did you watch the video on the SC website? Theirs was the one I used and it was really easy to understand what's keeping it in etc

Yes I watched that video too to double check lol. Once I push it behind the pelvic bone it seems to just find its place sort of thing and spreads open. Think I'm getting more used to them already :) and finding it easier to get out now too. Overall finding them great let's hope we see more :bfp: soon!!


----------



## Aaisrie

TTC4No3 I'm so glad!! Once you have it done once it's easy (you'd think I'd been using these for years the way I talk, I've only used them twice hahaha)


----------



## Titi

yeah it's weird-last time it kinda just sucked itself in all perfectly and I swear it was behind bone-just leakage after a coughing and/or other body functions. 

ooops forgot to see if I was putting in right side up. :doh:


----------



## Aaisrie

LOL Titi!! I had no problem, going to the toilet or anything else with it in and had no movement or leakage.... I don't know what else to suggest?


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I bought my Cups today they should be here in the next few days YAY!!!! =D xxx


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Anymore :bfp: 's yet :flower:

:dust:


----------



## TTC4No3

xMissxZoiex said:


> I bought my Cups today they should be here in the next few days YAY!!!! =D xxx

:happydance: let me know your testing date



Mommy2Kian said:


> Anymore :bfp: 's yet :flower:
> 
> :dust:

Really hoping we'll have a couple :bfp: softcups users on the 26th!


----------



## Aaisrie

TTC4No3 I wish.... I'm feeling not good about it. I don't "feel" pregnant today, it's like it just went and my temp is going weird.... BFN today... Just think it's all over for me


----------



## TTC4No3

Aaisrie said:


> TTC4No3 I wish.... I'm feeling not good about it. I don't "feel" pregnant today, it's like it just went and my temp is going weird.... BFN today... Just think it's all over for me

hmm yeah your chart is all over the place lol but ur temp is back up today & u're still having symptoms looks like so I wouldn't give up hope just yet; FX it turns to a BFP!! :dust:


----------



## Aaisrie

Thanks TTC4no3 I just can't seem to find ANY PMA today at all, my head is too full of rubbish and I just want to wallow, I can't see anything good happening EUGH *mopes*


----------



## Margarita

Oh no! The witch has got me, and just in time for my birthday... Roll on next month...


----------



## Aaisrie

Awww *hugs* margarita :(


----------



## TTC4No3

Margarita said:


> Oh no! The witch has got me, and just in time for my birthday... Roll on next month...

:hugs: sorry to hear hun; loads of :dust: for next cycle!!


----------



## yomo

Hi Ladies, can i join the club? been trying for my BPN for 4 years, this is my first month using softcups and i a due to test on the 5th Feb.


----------



## TTC4No3

yomo said:


> Hi Ladies, can i join the club? been trying for my BPN for 4 years, this is my first month using softcups and i a due to test on the 5th Feb.

added :D Hope u'll get that BFP soon :dust: !


----------



## Mommy2Kian

:wave: hiya ladies!

i think ill do a test either thursday or friday, im of to paris friday till sunday without my OH so ill try test before i go, im nervouse :wacko:

got crampy sharp stabbing pains so far since 5dpo hope this is a good thing :thumbup:

:dust:

xXx


----------



## Minimin

Ooohh Paris M2K- Sounds lovely! Fxd For you :dust:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

My Cup Came today! and i have it in now hehe =) i love it! i think i managed to get it in the right place first time! I have worked it out and by the look of my chart i should be testing on the 5th Feb! =D xxx


----------



## TTC4No3

xMissxZoiex said:


> My Cup Came today! and i have it in now hehe =) i love it! i think i managed to get it in the right place first time! I have worked it out and by the look of my chart i should be testing on the 5th Feb! =D xxx

Added :D Glad u're loving them too! :baby: :dust:


I'll start testing from Thursday; AF is due on the 3rd only but I'm soooo impatient (and I'm a POAS addict lol). 
So far it's not looking good; my temps keep getting lower and also was below my coverline today...


----------



## Aaisrie

I'm out.


----------



## TTC4No3

Aaisrie said:


> I'm out.

oh nooooo :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:
and loads of :dust: for this new cycle hun!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

TTC4No3 said:


> xMissxZoiex said:
> 
> 
> My Cup Came today! and i have it in now hehe =) i love it! i think i managed to get it in the right place first time! I have worked it out and by the look of my chart i should be testing on the 5th Feb! =D xxx
> 
> Added :D Glad u're loving them too! :baby: :dust:
> 
> 
> I'll start testing from Thursday; AF is due on the 3rd only but I'm soooo impatient (and I'm a POAS addict lol).
> So far it's not looking good; my temps keep getting lower and also was below my coverline today...Click to expand...

Yeh there great!, i just need a little practice on getting them out .. not to sure about using them for AF i think it could be quite messy .. but i suppose it will be easyer the more i use them...
I cant wait to test lol im a POAS addice too lol.
xxx


----------



## Margarita

Aaisrie said:


> I'm out.

So Sorry aaisrie, that's tough


----------



## TTC4No3

Bump... Noticed on threads there are loads of new ppl trying Softcups; don't be shy and post your testing dates :D

:dust:


----------



## moochacha

Ok I got a mooncup a few days before ovulation. I think i need more practice and I hope I haven't ruined our chances this month because it felt like I was exposing the :spermy: to air. :(

Anyway I'm testing on the 7th!!!


----------



## thesmiths88

Just ordered mine too! Please put me down for testing on 20th February. thanks!


----------



## TTC4No3

moochacha said:


> Anyway I'm testing on the 7th!!!




thesmiths88 said:


> Please put me down for testing on 20th February. thanks!

Both added :D 


Looks like there's only 2 ladies left for January: Joyalan & Lizzie_Moon
loads of :baby: :dust: would be nice seeing more :bfp: this month!!

To the ones who sadly had the :witch: show up :hugs:; don't forget to give me your next testing dates if u're still using Softcups this cycle. Thanks :)


----------



## Aaisrie

I'll be using them - I'm gonna be testing either 23rd or 24th? I don't know yet, FF is giving me 2 O dates at the mo


----------



## TTC4No3

Aaisrie said:


> I'll be using them - I'm gonna be testing either 23rd or 24th? I don't know yet, FF is giving me 2 O dates at the mo

k hun, I've put u down for the 24th but let me know if it changes :) Loads of :dust: !!


----------



## Aaisrie

ty TTC4No3 and same for you!!


----------



## LunaBean

I got my bfp yesterday, the softcups must have helped!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Mommy2Kian

OH wow CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

how many dpo?

im testing in morning but i no im just gonna be bummed :sad1:

xXx


----------



## TTC4No3

Lizzie_Moon said:


> I got my bfp yesterday, the softcups must have helped!!!!!! :happydance:


YAY!! Congrats!!! :happydance:


----------



## Helly

Congrats Lizzie!!!


----------



## laura6914

lizzie huge congratulations hunny. If i get my BFP this month our due dates will be the same! 

Hope to join you soon. 

xx


----------



## Embo78

Congratulations Lizzie. How many DPO are you? Was this ur first month with soft cups? How long have you been TTC? Sorry for the trillion questions!!!!!!


----------



## mamaxm

Lizzie_Moon said:


> I got my bfp yesterday, the softcups must have helped!!!!!! :happydance:

HUGE CONGRATS!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
bfp announcements are exciting but much more so when they're sc users like me!
:happydance::thumbup::happydance::thumbup:


----------



## Mommy2Kian

I tested but got a fat :bfn: :sad1: im hoping it was to early!

xXx


----------



## Aaisrie

OMG Lizzie CONGRATS! - so much for you thinking it was all over this month.... question HOW THE F*** DID YOU DO THAT! I was bding like crazy and still got BFN! Your body must be amazingly fertile!


----------



## laura6914

girls i think i got my BFP this morning. It is sooooo light it really is, if it got any lighter it wouldnt even be there but i can definitly see it and i have never seen two lines in my whoe life and i have been TTC for nearly 3 years. dont add me to the list yet, ill be testing again in the next few days but ill keep you updated.


----------



## TTC4No3

laura6914 said:


> girls i think i got my BFP this morning. It is sooooo light it really is, if it got any lighter it wouldnt even be there but i can definitly see it and i have never seen two lines in my whoe life and i have been TTC for nearly 3 years. dont add me to the list yet, ill be testing again in the next few days but ill keep you updated.

so excited; keep us posted :D


----------



## laura6914

thank hunny, i will do. xx


----------



## TTC4No3

4 :bfp: so far; yay!! Let's hope February will be even more full of them!!

joyalan - any news hun?


----------



## Nessicle

Hi all! 

I bought some on Access Diagnostics! Ooh I hope they come tomorrow! I'm 5 days to ov according to my ticker so will be bd this weekend :D !!! 


14 February testing for me in that case! xx


----------



## Minimin

Hey Nessicles- welcome to the mad house!
We will be testing around the same time. I Ov- yesterday but I am away in Egypt 6-13 so trying to hold off until AF is well and truly LATE!
Jolayan- how are you??????

laura again :wohoo: I am sooooo happy the SC worked for you. i am so glad I found the SC buried deep in the TTC section that day!

:hugs:


----------



## confused27

omg lizzie and laura congratssssssssssss :happydance:


----------



## Nessicle

Minimin said:


> Hey Nessicles- welcome to the mad house!
> We will be testing around the same time. I Ov- yesterday but I am away in Egypt 6-13 so trying to hold off until AF is well and truly LATE!
> Jolayan- how are you??????
> 
> laura again :wohoo: I am sooooo happy the SC worked for you. i am so glad I found the SC buried deep in the TTC section that day!
> 
> :hugs:

ha ha madhouse thank you! 

Keep me posted how you get on and fx for a :bfp: for you!! 

xx


----------



## Razcox

Hey all brought some softcups for use next cycle as the :witch: is on her way this month. Dont know what the testing date will be until she shows her ugly face though.

So how is everyone doing today? Great news about all the :bfp: 's lets hope for more in Feb.


----------



## TTC4No3

Razcox said:


> Hey all brought some softcups for use next cycle as the :witch: is on her way this month. Dont know what the testing date will be until she shows her ugly face though.
> 
> So how is everyone doing today? Great news about all the :bfp: 's lets hope for more in Feb.

Hey :) Hopefully softcups will do the trick for u  Let me know ur testing date when u know it and I'll add u to the list :) I'm also waiting for the witch to show her face. 
FX for feb :D :dust:


----------



## Titi

Congrats Lizzie & Laura! WHOHOOOO!!!!


----------



## TTC4No3

Titi said:


> Congrats Lizzie & Laura! WHOHOOOO!!!!

Hey Titi; how's the puppy doing?


----------



## Titi

aw thanks TTC! I put her picture from day 4 at the ER in my avatar-she is making an amazing recovery if it is just a bacterial infection as we really are hoping....otherwise no telling if she could have a recurrent seizure or has a worse underlying problem which we wouldn't know unless we take her to get a spinal tap & MRI!! Well it really took my mind of TTC this month that is for sure!!! Still hoping I'm not out though and the one day of BD at OV with the softcup was enough!!!! You are getting close to test!!!


----------



## Titi

Not sure when to put down for testing. AF due 2/8 or 2/9 but never know if I can hang out that long, despite lousy TTC month.


----------



## shaerichelle

I think this is amazing. I am going to purchase the diva cup and try it. I O soon so I have no time to order softcups.


----------



## TTC4No3

Titi said:


> Not sure when to put down for testing. AF due 2/8 or 2/9 but never know if I can hang out that long, despite lousy TTC month.

aww; really hope it was just an infection then; poor little puppy; FX!!

I've put u down for the 9th, just let me know if it changes :) loads of :dust: for a :bfp: by then!!



shaerichelle said:


> I think this is amazing. I am going to purchase the diva cup and try it. I O soon so I have no time to order softcups.

Hey shaerichelle; softcups are better as they are placed closer to the cervix but a diva cup is def better than nothing imo; let me know your testing date and I'll add u to the list; FX it will do the trick :D


----------



## pinkflamingo

mine arrived today and I shall start using them next week. Am really excited about this month and trying them out!

good luck to all x


----------



## Mommy2Kian

She got me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :sad1:

Roll on cycle number 3 i AM AM AM gonna get pregnant this time!!!!!!!!!!! :baby::baby::baby::baby::baby:


----------



## TTC4No3

Mommy2Kian said:


> She got me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :sad1:
> 
> Roll on cycle number 3 i AM AM AM gonna get pregnant this time!!!!!!!!!!! :baby::baby::baby::baby::baby:

:hugs::hugs::hugs: loads of :baby: :dust: for this new cycle hun!!


----------



## Aaisrie

Titi glad to hear the pup's doing better!! She's GORGEOUS!!!!


----------



## Titi

aw thanks Aaisrie! She's my furbaby! How you feeling? Almost ready to shove off the witch?


----------



## Aaisrie

Well normally AF is 7-10 days but it is very light already? My AF has been really weird since the MC. I'm feeling very sad about the MC today, I had this big social work meeting this morning about my DD and it came up in the meeting so I'm just thinking about it more than usual.


----------



## veganmum2be

just thought i'd post to say i wont be testing on 5th now, as my cycles are playing out weird, and i ended up having 2 periods this month? so i'm out. just didn't want to leave it blank xxxx


----------



## TTC4No3

veganmum2be said:


> just thought i'd post to say i wont be testing on 5th now, as my cycles are playing out weird, and i ended up having 2 periods this month? so i'm out. just didn't want to leave it blank xxxx

okay hun; hope your cycles get more regular - must be frustrating


----------



## Titi

Aeisrie-I'm sorry you're feeling sad hun........I can imagine. Take it easy today-lots of love:hugs:


----------



## Aaisrie

Thanks Titi, my mum had Saraya (DD) last night and she was out of sorts yesterday (she's just under 11 months and has NEVER been ill!) and last night and today she started projectile vomiting so mum took her to the Dr and I met her there, so I've to keep her off food and milk for 24hrs and just give her water and diorelyte until the vomiting has subsided... My poor baby is so sick she doesn't know what's going on :(


----------



## joyalan

Just wanted to update that AF got me on Thursday =( I have been uber busy at work though, so I didn't get a chance to update on time, sorry! Congrats to all the BFP's out there!

Fingers crossed for the rest of us for next month =D

Could you put me down for testing on February 23rd? Thanks!


----------



## PrayerfulHope

YAY I'm using softcups this month, can't say when I'll be testing until after ovulation though


----------



## TTC4No3

All updated :D

*January Results:*

3 :bfp: & 7 :bfn:

Loads of :dust: to February testers!!!!!!


----------



## shareema

Just used a softcup after bd, a bit difficult to take out, but fine otherwise. I'm hoping to test on the 15 Feb.


----------



## Minimin

Good luck shareema! Did you get to keep the cup in for a bit? I normally leave it in overnight if we :sex: in the evening or I keep it in throughout the day if we have :sex: in the morning. 
Hope they are lucky for you :thumbup:


----------



## Nessicle

minimin I left mine in overnight last night and put on in about 8pm tonight after :sex: and will take it out tomorrow morning when I get up! hopefully 12 hours will be enough to help the little :spermy: to get where they need to go!


----------



## shareema

Minimin said:


> Good luck shareema! Did you get to keep the cup in for a bit? I normally leave it in overnight if we :sex: in the evening or I keep it in throughout the day if we have :sex: in the morning.
> Hope they are lucky for you :thumbup:

Hiya, only left it 4 hours today, will leave 12 hrs tomorrow.


----------



## Minimin

Nessicle and Shareena- got my fingers crossed for you. we need more :bfp:


----------



## LunaBean

Could someone please change my :bfp: to https://www.babyandbump.com/images/smilies/angelbaby.gif ..thanks :cry:


----------



## Nessicle

Lizzie_moon :( hugs xxxxxx


----------



## TTC4No3

Lizzie_Moon said:


> Could someone please change my :bfp: to https://www.babyandbump.com/images/smilies/angelbaby.gif ..thanks :cry:

oh nooooooooo; so sorry to hear hun :cry:
loads of :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Minimin

Oh lizzie-moon! I am so sorry honey sending you so many big fat :hugs:


----------



## Titi

aww Lizzie---------------:hugs::hug: : (


----------



## Aaisrie

Awww Lizzie, I'm so sorry.... you so deserve your BFP :(


----------



## Libra Mariah

Can I please join? I plan to use softcups this cycle. I will be testing on February 26, 2010! :wohoo:

I wish us all lots of baby dust!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Has anyone else found that when taking them out there is like abit of .. suction and you really do have to give it a bit of a tug to get it out!?


----------



## Nessicle

yes xMissxZoiex!!! 

I makes a sucking sound when you take it out eewwww lol ha ha xx


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Yes lol =P it is rather disgusting lol!

The things us ladies do for our BFPs lol xxxxx


----------



## Nessicle

hahahaha it's pretty gross - I have to admit I wretched a few times when I took my first softcup out, it was gross!!


----------



## Helly

Sorry ladies im out, can you put me down for 2 March please? Thanks x


----------



## Nessicle

:( big hugs xx


----------



## Titi

Oh Helly-sorry! :hugs:


----------



## Razcox

Well AF came on Saturday so she has shown her face at last. I was getting to the point where i knew i wasnt preggo so just wanted the :witch: to show up and get it over with!!!

Also the soft cups have arrived! :happydance: my lord they are huge! Going to have a play as soon as AF has gone - Cant wait. LOL just realised how sad it is to get excited about something like this LOL :)


----------



## Nessicle

Razcox said:


> Well AF came on Saturday so she has shown her face at last. I was getting to the point where i knew i wasnt preggo so just wanted the :witch: to show up and get it over with!!!
> 
> Also the soft cups have arrived! :happydance: my lord they are huge! Going to have a play as soon as AF has gone - Cant wait. LOL just realised how sad it is to get excited about something like this LOL :)

awww noo!!! i was convinced you were up the duff hun!! 

Softcups seem scary but surprisingly easy how easy they are to use! xx


----------



## Helly

Ah thanks Ladies and sorry about you too Raz, got to take the positives though and I came on on time for a 28 day cycle, so at least I will have a better idea of where I am cycle wise this coming month, and Ive just been conception shopping online so I feel better :D


----------



## Mrschoochoo

Well I am out AF showed up 4 days early, still its probably saved me a fortune on tests :)


----------



## Nessicle

:( hugs xx


----------



## Aaisrie

Well we all better be in fighting form for this cycle - get some more BFPs on that list!!


----------



## Helly

Yep, lets make February a cracking BFP month! Sorry MrsChooChoo, fingers crossed for this next cycle, but I know what you mean about tests, cost me a bloody fortune this month (I was peeing on two a day :D).


----------



## Nessicle

Lol Helly! I can empathise with poas twice daily! I've saved a superdrug ept for my valentines day testing and just using IC's until then!


----------



## wtajla

:dust:Can you add me I will be testing on the 13th.


----------



## Nessicle

wtajla said:


> :dust:Can you add me I will be testing on the 13th.

welcome wtajla! 

baby dust to you and hope you get your :bfp: !


----------



## Titi

Okay, I have changed my mind. I will be 10dpo on 2/4 and may just test then, for fun. My BB is driving me crazy but no symptoms and only got to BD once this cycle, so not sure if I really will test or wait.


----------



## TTC4No3

All updated :)

@ Titi: I've changed your date to the 4th; u can always start testing then as quite a few got their :bfp: by 10dpo; just don't get too disappointed if it's a BFN as u still could have a chance :D

loads of baby :dust: to all!!! We need more :bfp:!!


----------



## TTC4No3

All updated :)

@ Titi: I've changed your date to the 4th; u can always start testing then as quite a few got their :bfp: by 10dpo; just don't get too disappointed if it's a BFN as u still could have a chance :D

loads of baby :dust: to all!!! We need more :bfp:!!


----------



## Nessicle

bloody OH says he's too tired to :sex: tonight! grrr! didn't do it last night either! I'm still in my fertile window what to do?!!!


----------



## Titi

oh boy Don't I remember when DH used to get too tired! He has been my BD slave since the last month (Oct) he pulled that a few times and I didn't speak to him for a week, lol!

After I was done being mad we just had a nice discussion about how much harder TTC is on me-the ups & downs, powerlessness, etc........and how I can't do it without him.:gun:


----------



## wtajla

Has anyone gotten pregnant using softcups with pre-seed when DH had a low sperm count?:blush:


----------



## jojomac

Hi

i just got my :bfp: this morning using soft cups. Never had a period from having implanon removed on 22nd Dec, so you can change my testing date from 16th Feb


----------



## laura6914

YEY JO, again so happy for you. :happydance:


----------



## Nessicle

Titi said:


> oh boy Don't I remember when DH used to get too tired! He has been my BD slave since the last month (Oct) he pulled that a few times and I didn't speak to him for a week, lol!
> 
> After I was done being mad we just had a nice discussion about how much harder TTC is on me-the ups & downs, powerlessness, etc........and how I can't do it without him.:gun:

lol I put on a nice sexy negligee and paraded in front of him....soon got his attention lol! 

I'm finding it harder now to :sex: as leading up to ov and on ov days I felt really horny lol is that normal? 

The urge to get my OH to fertilise me has gone away now for this cycle :rofl: he can have a rest!


----------



## Nessicle

jojomac said:



> Hi
> 
> i just got my :bfp: this morning using soft cups. Never had a period from having implanon removed on 22nd Dec, so you can change my testing date from 16th Feb

Wow Jo that's fab!!! :hugs:

OMG I hope those softcups work for me!!!


----------



## Aaisrie

Congrats Jo!!


----------



## Minimin

:wohoo: JO!!! Congrats.


Nessicles- I get horny around O to. I think that is our natural biology kicking in. Now post O I dont think I want to ever again! Well till the next time. Perfectly normal!


----------



## jojomac

Thanks Ladies

I am still ina state of shock. Am meant to to be working, but can't concentrate on anything. :dust: to all of you too.

I also used preseed this month along with the softcups, so maybe the combination has worked for me, and hopefully for you all.

Hope I have a sticky bean!!!


----------



## Nessicle

Minimin said:


> :wohoo: JO!!! Congrats.
> 
> 
> Nessicles- I get horny around O to. I think that is our natural biology kicking in. Now post O I dont think I want to ever again! Well till the next time. Perfectly normal!

Phew! First time I've ever been 'normal' :rofl: he he!! That's another good sign to look out for again next month then anyway! 

Yeah I feel like that now O's passed - don't want to see OH's penis till next month - I'm a true TMI Lady lol! :happydance:

xx


----------



## Aaisrie

Jo did you coat the SC in pre-seed or just use it as lube??

I never get horny around O, I get horny with AF!! LOL How screwed up is THAT! PLUS I don't even like BD on AF because it's... well GROSS!!! My OH likes it though lol


----------



## Nessicle

I get horny around AF too they're probably my two horniest times of the month, thankfully I have quite a light af, just stick a towel that's ready to go in the wash under my bum but nothing ever really comes out


----------



## Aaisrie

You're lucky! I'm fine if it's the beginning or end of mine, but if it's the middle - PART THE RED SEA! It's baddddddd lol I use a towel too though!


----------



## jojomac

I put the preseed in the little syringe thing, and put it in quickly before my hubby came up the stairs, so he never knew, and then after BD I popped in the soft cup.

TBH I am totally shocked that I fell this month, as we BD on the Wed afternoon, and I got a positive OPK Wed Eveining, then we didn't BD again until the tuesday cause DH was away, so I thought I had missed it this month.


----------



## Nessicle

:rofl: hahahahahahaha


----------



## Johns Girl

I know my AF is coming because i get so horny the night before and on the day it comes! But i also feel fat and bloated. Not a sexy sight; fat, bloated, bloody and a grumpy look on my face. Really gets OH going....not lol


----------



## Nessicle

jojomac said:


> I put the preseed in the little syringe thing, and put it in quickly before my hubby came up the stairs, so he never knew, and then after BD I popped in the soft cup.
> 
> TBH I am totally shocked that I fell this month, as we BD on the Wed afternoon, and I got a positive OPK Wed Eveining, then we didn't BD again until the tuesday cause DH was away, so I thought I had missed it this month.

Oooh that's interesting! so quite a gap between :sex: makes me feel more positive that I might get a :bfp: - we've :sex: Friday, Saturday and last night will probs skip tonight and do tomorrow just for good measure!! Got my darkest opk on Saturday or Sunday (can't remember lol) but :sex: on Saturday night anyway and left softcup in for 12 hours.

Edit: had a bad dizzy spell last night and didnt think anything of it - wasn't hungry as I'd had my dinner a couple of hours before. 

Sat at my desk at work and had two dizzy spells in a row!


----------



## Aaisrie

Oooo Ness, that sounds promising!!

Johns girl - HAHAHAHA that was so funny, brought a smile to my face!

Jo - that's amazing!! I will definitely make more use of my SC this time. I didn't lie down after BD because I figured the SC would do it, but I reckon lying down might help!


----------



## jojomac

I lay with my feet on the head board. My hubby thought I was nuts lol. I defo think the preseed helped, as i never noticed any clear the day we BD, but I only used about 2gm in the syringe


----------



## Minimin

Nessicles- I think dizzy spells are a good sign! 
I feel more horny around AF too. Luckily it isnt too heavy but dh is a bit squeamish and doesnt want to!

Jo- I also used preseed this month but skipped the tube/syringe thing. Did you have EWCM normally? I have pretty good EWCM so we used the preseed on him, little on me and then a dollop in the cup too. 

Congrats again and hope this is a sticky bean making way for a happy and healthy 9 months for you!

M


----------



## Aaisrie

I did the legs up when I fell with my DD but didn't this month - now I'm kicking myself for it! Although I had a go at my OH because the DAY of O, he was taking ages to... get there and I asked him if he had a wank and he was like no no. Then later he confessed he had!! I nearly blew a gasket! WTF WHY'D YOU DO THAT!

Def feet up for 30 mins after BD this month!


----------



## jojomac

Thanks Minmin

I am not sure if I normally get EWCM, as I have been on implanon for 9 years, and have never looked for it before until now.

The day i think I o'vd there defo wasn't CM in abundance, or it wasn't clear either. So not sure if the preseed done the trick (not that I would tell DH as he will think its all his own doing), or just luck. Even bought a CBFM just over a week ago, to start using when AF arrived.

I hope you all get :bfp: soon


----------



## Nessicle

Aaisrie said:


> I did the legs up when I fell with my DD but didn't this month - now I'm kicking myself for it! Although I had a go at my OH because the DAY of O, he was taking ages to... get there and I asked him if he had a wank and he was like no no. Then later he confessed he had!! I nearly blew a gasket! WTF WHY'D YOU DO THAT!
> 
> Def feet up for 30 mins after BD this month!

Grrrr!!! It annoys me when OH has, erm, sorted himself out, cos i think hey I have needs too!! Although to be honest at this point in my cycle he can go at it by himself for England until my next cycle if I don't get a :bfp: lol

Minimin - thanks hun! I hope I've caught that eggy! defo had a few more dizzy spells since this morning too! 

Felt a bit sick on the bus on the way home from work last night and I usually can read and everything on the bus and it doesnt bother me. Pretty sure it would be too early for morning sickness to start though - I'm probably just feeling a bit off!


----------



## Aaisrie

Ness with my DD I got morning sickness from the DAY I conceived!! I knew I was pregnant from that day! So I believe in EPF!


----------



## Nessicle

oooh really?! Oh don't get me too excited lol I'll be poas every day until 14th he he he!!


----------



## Aaisrie

LOL No POAS until AT LEAST 10DPO! And even that is too early! :D


----------



## Nessicle

HAHAHAHAHAHA :haha:

Ok I'll be a good girl!! 

I can feel some cramping too!! not just around my ovary today I felt some in my uterus...oh god this is going to be a looooonnnggg 2ww!!!!:wacko:


----------



## laura6914

ive been lurking all day but had to answer. Ness, the cramping you mention. I had it from about 4-5DPO and still have it now. Fingers crossed.

xx


----------



## laura6914

in fact just looked at my FF and it was 3DPO with tender boobs and tiredness. :wink:

xx


----------



## Aaisrie

My last one was a long 2ww! I'm feeling ya! You know we're all here to keep you company and stop you POASing! I'm waiting on my next lot of SC and some OPKs to come, although I still have some of both left I just wanted to be sure! I'm on the BD train from this friday me thinks! Gonna have to get my saucy nighty on and give my OH some fun!


----------



## Nessicle

laura6914 said:


> in fact just looked at my FF and it was 3DPO with tender boobs and tiredness. :wink:
> 
> xx

:happydance: oooh Laura thanks for that! 

I feel really tired, more like drained really, waves of nausea now and again it's not constant, dizzy spells at various times yesterday and today and my nipples are quite tender by boobs themselves seem ok at the moment it's just my nipples that are so sensitive and tender! 


was your cramping now and again or was it constant? It's not bad to warrant taking painkillers, just a cramp here and there, and twinges round my right ovary, have a bit of pain in my right hip - oh good lord you've started me off now :rofl: he he xx


----------



## Nessicle

Aaisrie said:


> My last one was a long 2ww! I'm feeling ya! You know we're all here to keep you company and stop you POASing! I'm waiting on my next lot of SC and some OPKs to come, although I still have some of both left I just wanted to be sure! I'm on the BD train from this friday me thinks! Gonna have to get my saucy nighty on and give my OH some fun!

Oh I am sooo glad I stumbled upon this site!!! I was googling my 'imaginary' symptoms a few weeks ago and there it was - babyandbump to the rescue! 

So glad to have friends on here to keep me going and hopefully me to keep them going too! :hugs:

You're OH will be in for some fun this weekend!! Lucky man hey?! xx


----------



## laura6914

Ness i kid you not i have wrote in a thread in the pregnancy forum about hip pain, its in my right hip and its very sharp and sudden. As soon as it comes its goes. 
The cramps are not constant they come and go. They are not painful just a dull aches. now im passing AF due day they seem to be easing off a little. 
I think things are looking fantastic for you, in fact in convinced. You sound like me!!!!! :happydance:

xx


----------



## Nessicle

laura6914 said:


> Ness i kid you not i have wrote in a thread in the pregnancy forum about hip pain, its in my right hip and its very sharp and sudden. As soon as it comes its goes.
> The cramps are not constant they come and go. They are not painful just a dull aches. now im passing AF due day they seem to be easing off a little.
> I think things are looking fantastic for you, in fact in convinced. You sound like me!!!!! :happydance:
> 
> xx

Really?! hip pains too?! that's amazing lol - yeah it's like a sudden sharp pain in my right hip then occasionally a dull ache - not on the outside of my hip bone but more towards the right ovary if that makes sense?? It only lasts a second or two. 

No mine aren't painful either, just dull aches like waves of aches rather than constant. 

Ooooh I'm so excited - Laura you gave me back my PMA!! :hugs:

:happydance:

xx


----------



## Aaisrie

LOL so long as I don't make it "clinical" it's fine lol. When I'm Oing I'm like "i'm not in the mood, jump on and do your thing" lol and he HATES that. 

I can't remember if it was here or the other thread but on the 5% off voucher for AccessDiagnostics I had a reply from them:

Thank you for contacting access diagnostics. Thank you for letting us know. There was a glich and it is now sorted. Please refresh your browser before you try again and it should work for you
Sorry again.


----------



## laura6914

good luck Ness hunny, it really really does sound sooooo positive to me. Ill be keeping an eye out for you. 

xxx


----------



## Nessicle

Thank you Laura!! I'll keep my symptoms updated in my journal if you fancy a browse at any point!! xxx


----------



## Nessicle

Aaisrie said:


> LOL so long as I don't make it "clinical" it's fine lol. When I'm Oing I'm like "i'm not in the mood, jump on and do your thing" lol and he HATES that.
> 
> I can't remember if it was here or the other thread but on the 5% off voucher for AccessDiagnostics I had a reply from them:
> 
> Thank you for contacting access diagnostics. Thank you for letting us know. There was a glich and it is now sorted. Please refresh your browser before you try again and it should work for you
> Sorry again.

I emailed them too - they sent the same thing to me so maybe I'll try it when I order my next lot of opk's and tests to satisfy my poas need lol! 

Better bloody work!


----------



## TTC4No3

Yay!! :happydance: *Congrats* Jojomac!!! :D I've updated your testing date to today.

@ Nessicle - all those symptoms are great; loads of :dust: for that :bfp: soon!!


----------



## Titi

Congrats Jo! Wow record time!!!!!! : )


----------



## moochacha

Hey ladies,

I got a faint bfp today! My DH said it was the fainest of faint so no pictures, ill be testing again in another 2 days... IF i can stop myself... lol

I'm doubtful but have marked FF with a positive because there was a line even if it was super faint.


----------



## BellaBlu

I'm testing the 20th this month :) Add me pretty please? :hugs: Congrats Moochacha!! And all the other BFP girls.. I need to stay on top of this thread..

Here's hopin to fill tons of these slots with :bfp:'s this month!! :flower:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Ive not been on the thread for like 2days and there was 6 Pages for me to catch up on lol.

This wait is killing me and im soo frustrated with myself! i dont think i have a good chance this month =/ we havnt BD much and i told myself not to get my hopes up.. My cups hadnt arrived when i think i Ovd but it was the next day.. here i am thho not long till i should be testing and i am getting excited Grrrr lol

Im really tempted to just go out and get some FRER tests tomorrow ...


----------



## moochacha

Omg just got another faint :bfp: on a different brand!!! Maybe this is our month... Will be officially testing in a few days. Hopefully with some pictures. :cloud9:


----------



## laura6914

moochacha hunny that is fantastic news :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: 

Huge Congratulations. soooo over the moon for you. Looks like Feb is going to be a very Lucky month. 

xxx


----------



## moochacha

laura6914 said:


> moochacha hunny that is fantastic news :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:
> 
> Huge Congratulations. soooo over the moon for you. Looks like Feb is going to be a very Lucky month.
> 
> xxx

Hehe thanks hun!!!

YAY :wohoo: I've been spotting though, its stopped but still worried that this little bean wont stick. I put a picture of the test in the New to charting thread.


----------



## laura6914

ill have a sneeky peak in a few. i have been like that. Worried sick that my HCG levels werent incresing and have been testing everday to watch the test get darker. Im even still doing my temps. i have decided that after today im stepping away from the tests and starting to enjoy cause ill will all go by so fast. 

Oh i really am pleased for you sweetie :hugs:

xxx


----------



## moochacha

Hehe do it!!! Step away from the tests!!! lol :wohoo: I'm very excited


----------



## Nessicle

moochacha that's awesome!!! 

I'm testing on 14th - if I can wait that long lol wish me luck ladies!! xx


----------



## Minimin

COngrats Moochacha!!!! Hope you get a definite line in a few days. Off to look at your pics in a mo.

Laura- how are you doing? I hope all is well. I noticed you changed your ticker- but are still temping- How are they looking

Stalk my chart- not holding much hope as I have had FF change my OV date after i put in my temps from this morning. I took it earlier as I was up early but it is still over the baseline. Why would it change the OV date. So CBFM puts me at 7dpo and now FF puts me at 6dpo. Was going to do a test before my holiday this weekend but maybe a little too early- who knows.

Happy Wednesday Ladies! and good luck to those testing soon.


----------



## laura6914

hey minimi your chart is looking good, those temps are still rising. 

Yeah i had to remove mine.Had no room and had to delete bits lol. Here is my chart https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2ba945
Let me know if it works. Temp rose this morning but tends to stay at 36.7, dont want to stop just yet, may start doing it every other day though. Id shit myself if i saw a temp drop. 

xxx


----------



## Minimin

It seems pretty steady Laura!! good stuff!! Thanks for the link. I have book marked it if you dont mind as I compare my rises to yours- though it means nothing as everyone's bodies are different. I expected mine to be about 36.7 by now but still on the low side.

Have you been to the docs yet?


----------



## laura6914

thats fine hun, not a problem at all. Nice that i can helpin some way. I have an appointment next wednesday 10th, soooo excited and nervous at the same time. Done 13 tests now so no mistaking it. :rofl:
My first few temps after OV were all over the place so dont pay too much attention to the low temps you have. my thermometer only measured .1 0c so not that accurate really. but enough to establish a pattern.

Ill be keeping an eye out for all your BFPs over the next week or so. 

xxx


----------



## Nessicle

My temps are up and down too Laura - hope that's a good sign lol!

P.S> still got that hip pain especially when I'm sat down!


----------



## laura6914

i think its looking really good for you ness i mean that. you sound so like me you really do. When are you going to test?

xxx


----------



## Nessicle

Thank you Laura - that's great to hear, makes me feel really positive! 

Well I'm officially testing on Valentine's day but I know I won't be able to hang on til then lol, probably about 10dpo which is Tuesday! I'm trying not to let myself get too excited though in case it's a :bfn: or I'll be hugely disappointed! 

feeling quite a bit of cramping today - again not painful but 'there', seem to notice my symptoms alot more when I'm sat at my desk - suppose cos that's when I'm not distracted by anything else xxx


----------



## laura6914

i notice cramps more when im not doing anything. If im up and walking about im fine. 

I got mine at 13DPO and if i would have tested any earlier then that it would have been BFN so dont let it get to you if you do test early hun. 

I have a really good feeling about this thread this month. 

xxx


----------



## Aaisrie

Minimin I replied in the other SC thread about your chart!


----------



## Nessicle

thanks for the advice hunny! 

Just going to keep telling myself that I'm still in with a shot until/if :witch: shows her ugly face!! 

How you feeling at the moment? 

Are you noticing symptoms more now that you are pregnant or have you stopped symptom spotting?? 

xxx


----------



## laura6914

nothing majorat all to be honest. Been talking to a few girls and they say they dont really kick in until 6 weeks. Just got back ache, cramps on and off and wooziness comes and goes. Cant wait for the real symptoms to start to be honest, make it feel more real. Bring on the morning sickness :haha:

xx


----------



## Nessicle

laura6914 said:


> nothing majorat all to be honest. Been talking to a few girls and they say they dont really kick in until 6 weeks. Just got back ache, cramps on and off and wooziness comes and goes. Cant wait for the real symptoms to start to be honest, make it feel more real. Bring on the morning sickness :haha:
> 
> xx

ha ha ha can totally understand that though hun! bet you can't wait to get a little belly too - it will feel sooo real then! Just stay healthy and keep beany warm which I'm sure you will xxx


----------



## Aaisrie

Enjoy every second - it will FLY by, you will think it's going slowly, particularly as you get bigger and it seems everything is impossible to do, but it seems like only yesterday *I* found out and my DD is gonna be a yr old in March!


----------



## Nessicle

aww bless! They grow so quickly!!!


----------



## laura6914

thanks girls, cant help but worry. 

thanks aaisrie hunny, bet that year has flown by hasnt it. Did you worry like i am? I have even started looking at private viability scans to put my mind at rest but thats money that can be spent more wisely else where.


----------



## Aaisrie

I had a horrendous amount of problems when I was pregnant and spent more time in the hospital than I care to remember.... It was awful! BUT It didn't put me off because most of the problems were not... something that would definitely be repeated etc. I think my biggest worry was the fact that I was in the early stages of recovering from anorexia nervosa (which I suffered from since I was 12 until I started recovering at 26) when I fell pregnant and I was concerned whether my body was capable of carrying a baby.


----------



## Nessicle

Aww Laura I'm sure your bean is mega sticky! I bet it's hard not to worry though! 

Aaisrie - gosh you had a right time of it didnt you hun?!


----------



## laura6914

aaisrie, sorry to hear of the bad time you had. You have a gorgeous daughter to show for it now. and noce to hear it didnt put you off, 

I hope your right ness. I know im over reacting to it all but cant help it. lol. 

xx


----------



## BellaBlu

Oh my gosh. this thread either moves extremely fast or I'm just havin' a heck of a time finding the last posts I read.. Lol..

Good luck for the testers comin' up. :flower:


----------



## Nessicle

laura6914 said:


> aaisrie, sorry to hear of the bad time you had. You have a gorgeous daughter to show for it now. and noce to hear it didnt put you off,
> 
> I hope your right ness. I know im over reacting to it all but cant help it. lol.
> 
> xx

You're not over reacting hun! It's something you want so badly and been trying for so it's no wonder you feel like something is going to go wrong. 

We sent you lost of :dust: I know this is a sticky bean :D xx


----------



## laura6914

thanks hunny hope your right. Deep down i know things are going to be ok. God made me wait this long so cant see why i would have it all taken away. 

Soooooo are you really going to hold off testing? lol

xx


----------



## Nessicle

Am I heck :D I'll probably end up testing over the weekend even though I know I'll get a :bfn: poas keeps me going he he xx


----------



## laura6914

as long as you got the cheapies POAS away, save the more expensive ones for later. Im sure you will see that BFP soon hun. 

xx


----------



## TTC4No3

All updated!! And wow this thread is moving quickly now!

A huge congrats to Moochacha on those :bfp: !! Wishing all the pregnant ladies a happy & healthy next 8mths!!

As for me :witch: is due today; not shown her face yet but :bfn: boooo. Viva next cycle!!


----------



## Worrisome

wow 6 bfps, just got af today :cry: so going to have to look into this, been looking on ebay, would a mooncup work? sorry if been asked before not read the whole topic yet.
congrats on all the lovely bfps


----------



## Nessicle

I would recommend the softcups hun you can get them from www.accessdiagnostics.co.uk

They're £5 for 6 - I used 3 this cycle so one pack of 6 would last you two cycles!


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Hey! congrats on the bfps!!! could u put me down to test on the 22nd feb please :flower: 3rd time lucky i hope!!!

:thumbup:


----------



## Nessicle

mommy2kian - best of luck to you!!! x


----------



## Worrisome

Thanks Ness, fingers crossed for you making it 7 bfp.
My only prob is I have had a long cycle, so not sure when I will ov next, as just off bcp.
Are they comfy?


----------



## Nessicle

Thank you hun! 4dpo now! getting closer!

You can't feel them at all, they look pretty big when you first open it up but you squeeze the sides together, whilst laying down after :sex: insert down through your vg then press upwards with your middle finger - it just sorta slots in to place! I wear mine for 12 hours and I don't know it's there


----------



## BellaBlu

6 BFP'S?!?! Wasn't it only 5 earlier?! Holy cow.. I'm so excited. February is proving to be a pretty successful month! Congrats to all of ya :) :hugs:


----------



## Worrisome

thanks Ness, defo going to give them a go, good luck to everyone.


----------



## Titi

Moochacha-Congrats!

I'm lame-I tested today at 1pm..........just b/c I had a new pack waiting for later and then couldn't wait. BFN-and even though it's only 9 dpo with afternoon urine, I'm still bumming up that I will never ever get pregnant. 14 cycles!


----------



## Aaisrie

Ok, I just caught up in here!

Yea Laura I had a right time of it but my DD is totally worth it!! 

Titi - you daft minx, testing with AFTN wee?! on 9DPO - what are you thinking!! You are TOTALLY still in with a chance!!! Keep that chin up!

worrisome - get some OPKs when you order SC, they will help alert you to O, especially while charting. And check that CM!


----------



## TTC4No3

Ladies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Looks like I've got my :bfp: afterall!!!!! Omg, I still can't believe it!! You know when you feel totally not pregnant, getting your period cramps and generally feel like shit = well that is me! AF was due yesterday, and hadn't come, I ended up doing the cotton bud test last night (swab around the cervix as it gives u a 24hr notice as to when AF will arrive if it's bloody) and it was all white (again not surprised my cycle has varied from 27-33 days in the past). This morning I woke up to take my temp; slightly up (but my temp was high when AF arrived last cycle) so I wouldn't get out of bed cuz I knew AF was bound to be here; then I fell back asleep and dreamt I was looking at :bfp: and buying newborn clothes! Woke up again and was like crap I need to get up... went to the bathroom with a First Response in case AF hadn't started and was in shock when I saw the second line appear! The line looked like it was "dotted" so I thought great it's faulty so took out the last test I had left and :bfp: again!! I'm in total shock as I really expected :witch: to arrive any moment and that it hadn't been our month. And I don't have any symptoms! With my previous pregnancies I was nauseous and sick and had loads of CM by 7dpo - nothing so far! Not told hubby yet; it was hard not to call him right away but want to do it face to face. Stick little bean, STICK!!! :cloud9:
So I'm def. recommending Softcups!!!!! :thumbup: Well and everything else I used this month (list is in my journal).

February is looking like a good month; loads of :dust: to all the ladies!!!


----------



## Aaisrie

YAY TTC4No3!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm so pleased for you!! STICK BEAN STICK!!! Now send all baby dust my way lol!!!


----------



## Nessicle

TTC4No3 said:


> Ladies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Looks like I've got my :bfp: afterall!!!!! Omg, I still can't believe it!! You know when you feel totally not pregnant, getting your period cramps and generally feel like shit = well that is me! AF was due yesterday, and hadn't come, I ended up doing the cotton bud test last night (swab around the cervix as it gives u a 24hr notice as to when AF will arrive if it's bloody) and it was all white (again not surprised my cycle has varied from 27-33 days in the past). This morning I woke up to take my temp; slightly up (but my temp was high when AF arrived last cycle) so I wouldn't get out of bed cuz I knew AF was bound to be here; then I fell back asleep and dreamt I was looking at :bfp: and buying newborn clothes! Woke up again and was like crap I need to get up... went to the bathroom with a First Response in case AF hadn't started and was in shock when I was the second line appear! The line looked like it was "dotted" so I thought great it's faulty so took out the last test I had left and :bfp: again!! I'm in total shock as I really expected :witch: to arrive any moment and that it hadn't been our month. And I don't have any symptoms! With my previous pregnancies I was nauseous and sick and had loads of CM by 7dpo - nothing so far! Not told hubby yet; it was hard not to call him right away but want to do it face to face. Stick little bean, STICK!!! :cloud9:
> So I'm def. recommending Softcups!!!!! :thumbup: Well and everything else I used this month (list is in my journal).
> 
> February is looking like a good month; loads of :dust: to all the ladies!!!


WOWOWOWOWOW!! Congratulations!! I'm sooo pleased for you! You deserve it hun!! 

:dust: for a mega sticky bean!! 

FX for more :bfp:s over the next week! xxxxxx


----------



## TTC4No3

Just posted a picture of the tests; the first one with the dotted line does look odd - I'm glad I had a second test around https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests-gallery/269512-my-first-response-tests.html#post4315766


----------



## Aaisrie

Going for a look now!! So excited for you!


----------



## laura6914

oh my god TTCno4: HUGE CONGRATULATIONS HUNNY!!!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


Sooooo pleased for you. Wierd isnt it, i to had more symptoms in other months when i wasn't. Oh these soft cups are proving to be quite amazing!

xxx


----------



## Aaisrie

Perfect perfect perfect!! And I am PERFECTLY ENVIOUS!!! :D


----------



## TTC4No3

Thank u girls!! I still can't believe it tbh; right I need to go get sorted and meet up hubby for lunch so I can tell him!! Bet he'll be in for a shock as I told him this month wasn't it so many times in the past few days...


----------



## Nessicle

I'm soooo jealous ;) he he 

aww it's fantastic news


----------



## anteater

HUGE Congratualtions TTC4No3. I'm so happy for you. Stick little one, stick[-o&lt;


----------



## Mommy2Kian

:happydance: congrats :wohoo: i hope i can join u this cycle!!! cd 7 now :sex: rampage will be starting shortly lol


----------



## Nessicle

lol rampage :haha:


----------



## Titi

YAY!!TTC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Whoohooo!!! Congrats!!!! : ) 

Was this your first softcups cycle-I don't remember?


----------



## BellaBlu

CONGRATS TTC!! :hugs: :happydance:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

OMG TTC4no3 Congratulations i just saw your post inthe feb testing thread!!!!!!!!! =D im testing in the morning!! omg fingers crossed i will be joining you in the first Tri!!! xxxxx


----------



## TTC4No3

Titi said:


> Was this your first softcups cycle-I don't remember?

Yes it was hun; I was using Conceive Plus too; putting some inside the softcups before placing it in. 

They really do work so don't give up on using Softcups girls :) Loads of :dust: and FX for loads more :bfp: this month!!


----------



## Titi

Thanks TTC-How many months ttc total without? 

I am very tired suddenly right now and have crazy heartburn. However I did just eat THREE tacos, lol.


----------



## TTC4No3

Titi said:


> Thanks TTC-How many months ttc total without?
> 
> I am very tired suddenly right now and have crazy heartburn. However I did just eat THREE tacos, lol.

3 cycles w/o softcups; this was cycle #4; I gave it all this cycle lol - here is the list of everything I took/used this cycle (copied from my journal):

- *Vitafem* https://www.zitawest.com/product_details.php?id=29&section=6 (ingredients list is the best I have found so far; can be found cheaper on other sites)
- *Wellman Conception* for hubby https://www.vitabiotics.com/wellman/conception_productinfo.aspx
- *Mumomega* fish oil https://www.equazen.co.uk/default.aspx?pid=70
- *Conceive Plus* lube https://www.conceiveplus.com/products_benefits.php
- *Softcups* (see this thread: https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/173508-softcups.html )
- Pure Pink *Grapefruit Juice*; one glass in the morning & one in the evening info: https://www.thelaboroflove.com/articles/improving-the-quantity-and-quality-of-your-cervical-mucus/
- *Green tea* 1-2 cups a day https://www.babyhopes.com/articles/green-tea-increase-fertility.html
- *Honey and cinnamon* https://www.health-benefits-of-honey.com/tryingforababy.html


----------



## Minimin

TTC4no3- Congratulations! I just came on this evening and saw your wonderful news. Lots of congrats :wohoo: Also thanks for the list of things you did this cycle!


----------



## wtajla

Congratulations TTC4no3 that's so great


----------



## ArticBaby

AF got me the other day.

Going to give softcups a try again :thumbup:

Please put me down for March 4th please....:flower:


----------



## ArticBaby

Congratulations 7 BFP :happydance:


----------



## Titi

12dpo, fmu with clearblue :bfn:
:cry:

Sorry about AF artic


----------



## Nessicle

awww Titi!! stay positive! The horrid :witch: hasn't turned up yet so there's still chance xx


----------



## Minimin

Titi Sorry you got a :bfn: It is still early. I also got a :bfn: this morning but at aroung 8-9dpo I dont know what I was thinking :cry:

Arctic baby- sorry the witch got you! BITCH is so stupppiiidd!

Am starving- off to gather some lunch! Congrats again TTC4No3!!!! :wohoo:


----------



## Nessicle

just a quick - and possibly daft - question....

I've ordered sushi for lunch, obviously i don't know if I've conceived yet but am I safe to eat it?? xxx


----------



## Titi

aww Minimum-thanks! Don't worry-I'm daft too-took first test at 9dpo......at least you still have TONS of hope. I think a test at 8 or 9dpo is virtually useless; )

Ness-I'm not sure. If you did concieve probably haven't implanted yet so might be okay this time.


----------



## Nessicle

thank you chick - ended up having veg sushi as the egg pieces have gluten and wheat in them which obviously can't have being a coeliac. Was so bloomin' bland and tasteless! 

Ended up getting Malaysian Chicken soup as well from Pret a Manger!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I tested this morning i thought i got a BFP but then within about 30seconds it disappeard im not even sure i saw anything i was half asleep but if AF isnt here next week im going to test again x


----------



## Nessicle

Good luck and baby dust xx


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Thank you! x


----------



## Titi

Good luck!

Ness-now I'm craving sushi!


----------



## ArticBaby

xMissxZoiex said:


> I tested this morning i thought i got a BFP but then within about 30seconds it disappeard im not even sure i saw anything i was half asleep but if AF isnt here next week im going to test again x

Oooooooh, fingers crossed XX :flower:


----------



## Nessicle

ha ha Titi! I ended up having Veg sushi it was rubbish! not the same as salmon!!


----------



## confused27

hi titi hun u can put me down for :witch: :cry: here's to the next cycle xx


----------



## Titi

ohhhh confused-I'm so sorry. :cry:

Next cycle indeed.............it will happen!

I think TTC does this thread.


----------



## Nessicle

aww confused27 so sorry the damn :witch: got you :hugs:


----------



## Aaisrie

Aww confused, so sorry *hugs*


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Ive still not got AF ... but i dont feel pregnant! =/ so i just wonna get on with my next cycle if im not pregnant .. =[ x


----------



## Nessicle

aww Zoie!! how confusing for you hun!!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Nessicle said:


> aww Zoie!! how confusing for you hun!!

I know lol Grr i feel like banging my head against a wall sometimes! x .. x


----------



## TTC4No3

confused27 said:


> hi titi hun u can put me down for :witch: :cry: here's to the next cycle xx

Sorry the witch got u hun :hugs: Loads of :dust: for this new cycle!!
I've updated your status; let me know your next testing date once you know it; FX that will be for your :bfp: !!


@ xMissxZoiex: I don't feel pregnant at all; so don't lose hope! Really hope u'll see that :bfp: next test u do and that it won't disappear! FX


----------



## Embo78

AF got me.


----------



## Titi

aw geez Embo! Soooo sorry : (


----------



## xMissxZoiex

TTC4No3 said:


> @ xMissxZoiex: I don't feel pregnant at all; so don't lose hope! Really hope u'll see that :bfp: next test u do and that it won't disappear! FX

Thank you hun i hope so to .. All the other months when i wasnt pregnant i 'Felt' Pregnant .. so fingers crossed

trying to not get my hopes up too much tho xx


----------



## Nessicle

so sorry Embo xx


----------



## Titi

huge temp drop : ( AF probably today or tomorrow.


PS-Couldn't figure out how to get pictures inserted-that's us in my avatar.


----------



## cladono

Hi, 
I am new here, but after 7 months of trying, I have been stalking the forum.
I found the softcups thread and decided to give them a try.
I was going to post on this thread earlier, but to avoid disappointment, I didn't. 

Turns out, they worked for me!!!!
I was due to test Feb. 10, but have been feeling :sick: so I tested today and got :bfp:!!!

:dust: to the rest of you and thank you for letting me know about the softcups!


----------



## Nessicle

fantastic news!! thank you for letting us know and Congrats! 

Out of curiosity how many days past ov are you??


----------



## Titi

Cladono-Thanks! How long had you been TTC?


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Oooooooooooooo another :bfp: :loopy: congrats hun!!!


----------



## jappygirl76

Well AF got me this morning, so I guess that I am out this month. Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Helly

Wow, been away for a few days and 4 BFP's and over 10 pages to read :D

Huge huge congrats to the BFP ladies, im excited about trying again this month now! x


----------



## TTC4No3

All updated. Embo & Jappygirl; sorry to hear the :witch: got u; loads of :dust: for next cycle!!!

@ Cladono : Big Congrats; I'm including u in the stats


----------



## BellaBlu

8 bfp's! Unreal! Congrats cladono, have a happy & healthy 9 months :)


----------



## cladono

Thanks everyone!

We have been TTC #3 for 7 months now. It was a long road for our other children, so we had given up for a couple of years. I just got it in my head to try again. I am so happy it only took 7 months!

I am 11 dpo. I started feeling ill about 2 days ago. I wasn't going to test, but I figured if I was already feeling ill, I should be able to test. I took 4 tests before I believed it!


----------



## mamaxm

well AF came.. but i took a test today (day 2 into AF) and it's either a bfp or a false positive. i'll update when i test again.


----------



## TTC4No3

mamaxm said:


> well AF came.. but i took a test today (day 2 into AF) and it's either a bfp or a false positive. i'll update when i test again.

Oh hun I hope it's not a chemical; is AF heavy? As loads of women experience a bit of bleeding in early pregnancy, FX this is just the case!


----------



## Nessicle

mamaxm said:


> well AF came.. but i took a test today (day 2 into AF) and it's either a bfp or a false positive. i'll update when i test again.

is it defo AF?? Can you post pics on the preg tests gallery for us to look at?


----------



## mamaxm

eh, it's pretty normal. but i've been testing every single day since like, 7dpo and this is the first + i've seen, waiting another hour then going out to buy a test. i had almost convinced myself that it was a random false positive (even though it came up within the time limit and is a blue line.. and was with afternoon urine) until i looked at my test from the same morning, and it was DARK blue positive (when it didn't come up + immediately i threw it out and didn't look back at it. stupid.) .. and then the last test in the box (which i had taken the day before) was negative. well we will see. i'll be happy either way. just need to know one way or the other! 
i'm leaning more towards clearblue is a crappy test after reading so many negative stories about them, but i've NEVER had an evap or any kind of problem with clearblue before.


----------



## mamaxm

oh, and i can't post a pic. took a million pictures and none of them are showing the line, too blurry. :( but it's DEFINETLY there and def. blue. no doubt. just a little bit more saturated in some spots than others.


----------



## Nessicle

ooh I hope it's your :bfp:


----------



## HippyMumma23

Hi sorry for gatecrashing, but how long is the maximum you leave a softcup in for?


----------



## Aaisrie

Hippymumma23 - you aren't gatecrashing! Everyone is welcome, 12 hrs is the maximum you should wear them for :)


----------



## Nessicle

yep 12 hours as Eve says - I usually leave mine in after :sex: then til I get up the next morning which is usually earlier than the time we :sex: in the evening anyway


----------



## HippyMumma23

Ok,12 hours maximum, I still have a couple of hours then! Thank you.


----------



## Nessicle

:dust: to you that they work for you first cycle using them! xx


----------



## HippyMumma23

Thank you sweety! And right back at you :dust:

xxxx


----------



## Aaisrie

If you put your date of testing down or date AF is due TTC will put it on the list :) You should join us in the other SC thread, there's lots of chatting going on!


----------



## HippyMumma23

Ok I would love to. What is the difference between this thread and the other? Which one do I put my testing date on? And what if I plan to test a few days before AF is due, do I put that test date or the AF date?


----------



## Aaisrie

Whichever you want, you can put the date you are planning to test or AF date, most of us use our AF date and then if we feel the need (or can't stop ourselves!) test earlier. It just gives a rough idea of who is testing when. The other thread is more information/chatting whereas this thread is more for testing :)


----------



## HippyMumma23

That was weird, I just took the soft cup out and Im really bleeding, like its AF. I stopped AF on day 4, so thats very odd indeed. Hmmm.... thats never happend to me before, Im not sure what to make of my cycle now, its thrown me all off track.

Anyway, never mind I cant change what my body decides to do, so onwards and upwards! Ok Im due AF/BFP on the 26th of feb. And Im actually using moon-cups, can I be added?

Do I need to PM someone to add me?


----------



## Nessicle

thats strange?? perhaps you accidentally got a soft cup injury or is it too much to be something like that??


----------



## Aaisrie

Nah, TTC will drop in at some point and add it.

The other thread is here:
https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/173508-softcups-166.html

The bleeding.... hmmmmm you didn't catch yourself with the sc when you put it in/took it out?? I know that can cause bleeding. Are you temping??


----------



## HippyMumma23

No not at all. And its a full on AF flow aswell with period pain and everything. This is so confusing! I'll go over to the other thread and join you in there. x


----------



## anteater

OMG, OMG, OMG! Have had a miserable 2 weeks as I felt certain AF was coming. I did a test (4 actually) this morning and it's a :bfp:

I pray and hope this little one stays and is OK.

This was my second cycle using softcups. YAY SOFTCUPS!


----------



## laura6914

huge huge huge congrates hun. Over the moon for you. H&H 9 months chick. 

xxx


----------



## Nessicle

anteater said:


> OMG, OMG, OMG! Have had a miserable 2 weeks as I felt certain AF was coming. I did a test (4 actually) this morning and it's a :bfp:
> 
> I pray and hope this little one stays and is OK.
> 
> This was my second cycle using softcups. YAY SOFTCUPS!

That's fantastic!!!!!! :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## Titi

Anteater! SO HAPPY FOR YOU! Yay! Congrats!!!!!!

Mamaxm-hmmmmm dear. Are you temping at all? Temps might help confirm af or bfp.......Can I ask what made you to think to test in middle of AF? Are you having other pg symptoms?


----------



## Titi

I'm out........again......:witch:


----------



## Nessicle

:( :hugs: xx


----------



## TTC4No3

All updated; sorry to hear the :witch: got u Titi; FX for next cycle!! :dust:

and Congrats to Anteater; wishing u a healthy next 8mths!! :D


----------



## TTC4No3

ooh we're at 9 :bfp:s; so who will be #10  ? Loads of :dust: to all!!


----------



## Aaisrie

Congrats Anteater!!!


----------



## HippyMumma23

Thank you for adding me. x


----------



## Nessicle

oooh i wanna be no 10!!! lol


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I still havent got my af yet! but still :bfn: driving me mad! Grr i just want either a :bfp: or :witch: to come so i can conesntrate on the next cycle!

Ive had a few cramps simular to AF cramps but not as bad as i usially get them and i have been randomly getting dizzy when sitting down! =/

I just wona know so i can get on with it lol

Congratulations to those with :bfp:s already!!! xxxxxxx


----------



## mamaxm

Titi said:


> Anteater! SO HAPPY FOR YOU! Yay! Congrats!!!!!!
> 
> Mamaxm-hmmmmm dear. Are you temping at all? Temps might help confirm af or bfp.......Can I ask what made you to think to test in middle of AF? Are you having other pg symptoms?

was planning on stopping TTC and figured i'd waste a test, really. haha. anyways, tested this morning with FRER and bfn :shrug: now i'm going to focus on getting my body baby ready for a few cycles and then get to really ttc. will use the softcups again though, love them :)


----------



## Titi

sooooo ness where are you?


----------



## Razcox

Hey all great to see another :bfp: keep them coming ladies xx

CD 11 here so will BD tonight using pre seed and softcups for the first time, tested them out the other day but dont think i did it quite right as i had some leakage issues!! Very strange feelingand heaven only knows what the staff of PC World thought by the expression on my face!!! :blush:


----------



## Razcox

oh can you add me for the 27th as well please. Thanks


----------



## Nessicle

Titi said:


> sooooo ness where are you?

hey honey

well tested this morning, :bfn: but I'm only 9dpo so that was expected! 

had watery light pink on toilet tissue when wiping and that lasted yesterday and today although seems to be disappearing now (was a lil more pink this morning with FMU after being in bed all night before going light pink again at SMU) so hopefully it defo is my IB bleed - right timing anyhow!. Had a bit of cramping but not like pains like you get with AF feels more like swollen a bit in my uterus but don't know if I'm imagining that. 

Bit of nausea this morning comes on mainly when I haven't eaten, dizzy light headed spells now and then and feel quite emotional (just cried at my desk at work because I can't open a stupid bank account - wrong ID) lol. 

So testing again tomorrow!


----------



## emma'n'ollie

Can I please join up? I'm due to test 5th March. I just bought a mooncup this month after 3 cycles ttcal. Good Luck everyone!!


----------



## Aaisrie

Welcome emma'n'ollie - are you coming to the Northern Ireland meet in a couple of weeks??


----------



## emma'n'ollie

Aaisrie said:


> Welcome emma'n'ollie - are you coming to the Northern Ireland meet in a couple of weeks??

There is a northern ireland meet? how exciting! Im not sure though!! i havent been on here long... so don't know a single soul!!


----------



## TTC4No3

All updated :D


----------



## Nessicle

welcome Emma!! and :dust: to you! 


Eve - I'm so stressed out :( just sat and cried at my desk over not being able to open a damn bank account cos I didnt have the right ID lol I feel really like beefing today!


----------



## TTC4No3

Just wondering @ WelshRose : any news?


----------



## xMissxZoiex

My AF is still not here .. when i woke up this morning the area was around my nipples was massive! so fingers crossed thats a sign! ive not tested yet tho. xxx


----------



## TTC4No3

xMissxZoiex said:


> My AF is still not here .. when i woke up this morning the area was around my nipples was massive! so fingers crossed thats a sign! ive not tested yet tho. xxx

ooh; sounds like a great symptom :thumbup: :test: !! When u next testing?


----------



## Nessicle

sounds good Zoie!! 

:bfn: for me again today but I'm still only 10dpo so very early to get a :bfp: anyway. Went to the loo this morning and when I wiped there were two drops of bright red blood not much just bigger than pin pricks and then just been again and I had orangey tinged cm (thinking old spotting from yesterday 'leftovers' lol). Feeling so exhausted, my eyes are closing by 7.30pm most evenings now and I was in bed for 8.30pm last night after a bath. Peeing a lot more like every 1-2 hours - usually I only pee about 3 times during the day whilst at work! Starting feeling nauseous as soon as I've eaten, slight metallic taste.

I also noticed when I was doing hair etc for work that when I pull my knees up to my chest to rest the mirror my uterus felt like it was in the way like it was enlarged never had that before but not reading too much into it! 

Hope everyone else is ok today and fingers crossed for some more :bfp:!!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

TTC4No3 said:


> xMissxZoiex said:
> 
> 
> My AF is still not here .. when i woke up this morning the area was around my nipples was massive! so fingers crossed thats a sign! ive not tested yet tho. xxx
> 
> ooh; sounds like a great symptom :thumbup: :test: !! When u next testing?Click to expand...

I was thinking of testing in the morning .. just not sure weither too lol i dont want the dissappointment but i do feel positive about it but i tested with a FRER on friday ... it was neg

i suppose ive just got to bite the bullet and do it tomorrow lol xxxxxxxx


----------



## laura6914

hey girls, just thought i would share this but of info with you as im sure it will give you some hope. 

My sister has found out today she is 7 weeks pregnant. She only got her BFP 2 days ago. has been getting BFNs up to then. There is still hope for those who are getting BFNs and waiting for AF. 

Good luck ladies. 

xxx


----------



## Nessicle

Hi laura! Ooh interesting.....xx


----------



## xMissxZoiex

laura6914 said:


> hey girls, just thought i would share this but of info with you as im sure it will give you some hope.
> 
> My sister has found out today she is 7 weeks pregnant. She only got her BFP 2 days ago. has been getting BFNs up to then. There is still hope for those who are getting BFNs and waiting for AF.
> 
> Good luck ladies.
> 
> xxx

Its good to know that there is some hope for me still! How late was she??


----------



## laura6914

she hadnt had a period since the end of december. :wacko: So very late indeed she was coming due for her second AF. As i say her BFPs are still so faint. She was 2 weeks late when she got her first BFP with her last. I think for some it takes a while for the HCG to get into the urine. 

Hang in there chick. i lurk everyday over here to see whats happening and im dying for you to test. lol. 

xxx


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Lol i really really want to just scared about the disappointment lol

WonnaB posted a tip on one of my threads that i made to Pee in the cup instead of on the stick! i might try that!


----------



## laura6914

i always test by peeing in a cup and then putting the tst in. Always have. youknwo it timed right then. I always hold it in there for 30 seconds as well. Good luck chick. Hope you get the right result. xxx :hugs:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Thank You, im about to go to the shops now and get some cheapies and then a expensive one lol wish me luck! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## laura6914

all the luck in the world chick, keep me posted. xxxxx


----------



## Nessicle

OMG think I just got a :bfp: with a clearblue......VERY faint but there is a horizontal line and a vertical faint line (I mean just visible with the eye).....don't know what to think....saw that and tested with a FRER which was negative....


----------



## TTC4No3

Nessicle said:


> OMG think I just got a :bfp: with a clearblue......VERY faint but there is a horizontal line.....don't know what to think....saw that and tested with a FRER which was negative....

:happydance: YAY!! Congrats  Still very early which is prob why the FRER was still negative; they don't seem as good as they used to be :wacko:


----------



## Nessicle

I just don't know whether to trust the Clearblue....ordered some 10miu from Home Health UK and will test again in the morning but don't put me down as definite :bfp: just yet as I have the worst luck lol and knowing me it'll be just a shadow :haha:


----------



## laura6914

ness huge congrates sweetie. As its not FMU then its prob why the FR is negative. All the luck in the world for tomorrow. I knew this would be your month chick. 

xxx


----------



## Nessicle

laura6914 said:


> ness huge congrates sweetie. As its not FMU then its prob why the FR is negative. All the luck in the world for tomorrow. I knew this would be your month chick.
> 
> xxx

Thank you sweetie :hugs:! I'm still not convinced lol did a FRER with FMU and SMU after I did the clearblue and both were negative. So I'm not sure whether to trust the clearblue but retesting with both tomorrow with FMU! xxx


----------



## Aaisrie

Ness if you are not preg, I would be TOTALLY shocked because you are the EPITOME of pregnancy right now!!


----------



## Nessicle

Aaisrie said:


> Ness if you are not preg, I would be TOTALLY shocked because you are the EPITOME of pregnancy right now!!

:flower: 

aww thanks Eve - I just feel like I'm imagining everything (though can't imagine the spotting on the tissue hey?!) and that AF is gonna come on Sunday but I suppose all of us on here feel like that leading up to AF due date hey? 

Just had a baked potato with cheese cos I was starving and craving cheese and feel :sick:

feel so tired and really warm


----------



## Titi

Girls, I am taking a break from charting. It is fun but I just can't deal with it right now-TTC has been consuming my life 15 cycles now and every BFN is much harder than the worst. Taking this month off and seeing how it feels-but will still be stalking all your charts! Love & Dust.


----------



## Aaisrie

Titi you know we're here for you if you need us <3


----------



## Nessicle

totally understand Titi - like eve said we're here if you need us xxx we'll miss you!


----------



## BellaBlu

Aww Titi- Have a restful break honey. XxX ^ I'm with them, if you need anything you know where to look!


----------



## TTC4No3

Just letting you know that I will be away from tomorrow 'til Sunday so I will doing all the updates then.
@ Nessicle: hope u get another :bfp: by then  !! :dust:


----------



## Titi

Aww thanks girls! I'll still be around-just more to keep up with you all! Ness really hoping you get your BFP this weekend!!!!! Aeisrie-that is a beautiful avitar! You are a lovely couple!!!


----------



## Nessicle

Thanks girls!!! Another :bfn: at 12dpo now and feeling like :witch: is on her way so I think I may be out this month! 

Hope you all get your :bfp:s soon!! xx


----------



## Nessicle

I'm out - :witch: just got me....

FX for all you girls who are waiting on your :bfp: xxx


----------



## laura6914

oh ness im so sorry hunny :hugs: i realy was sooooo convinced.


----------



## TTC4No3

Just doing a last quick update before I leave;
@ Nessicle really sorry to hear AF got u - after all those symptoms and that one positive clearblue that is a real shock :( Loads of :dust: for your new cycle hun.
@ Titi: good luck hun; ttc can be super stressful and I heard loads of stories of women who finally get pregnant once they stopped trying too hard for FX it works for u!! :dust:


----------



## Nessicle

thanks guys - must've been an evap or a shadow! 

xxx


----------



## Aaisrie

Ness that's a TOTAL shock, really not expected at all. You know we're all here for you though x


----------



## Titi

so sorry Ness!!!!


----------



## Nessicle

Aaisrie said:


> Ness that's a TOTAL shock, really not expected at all. You know we're all here for you though x

it's stopped now - had nothing for about 4 hours.....I just don't get it!! not even a speck on the toilet tissue!!! cramps stopped, still dizzy, nausea, metallic taste it's just weird!! Got so much dizziness today! x

Thanks Titi hope you're ok honey xx


----------



## Aaisrie

FFS Ness! I'm gonna boot your ass into touch! I swear to God, stop doing this to me! My heart can't take it!! Did you test this morning????


----------



## Razcox

Ness - Sorry AF is being so confusing, do you temp? Thats always helped me when the :witch: was playing games. :hug:

Titi - I fully understand, this TTC lark can be so stressful. I had a break for a few months before xmas and it really did me the world of good to jusat get away from it all for a bit. :hugs:

AFM got a high on the CBFM, CP is high and open so all systems go. I think i will OV either tomorrow or Sunday so by Monday will be in the awful 2WW.


----------



## Nessicle

Aaisrie said:


> FFS Ness! I'm gonna boot your ass into touch! I swear to God, stop doing this to me! My heart can't take it!! Did you test this morning????

:rofl: you do have me in stitches sometimes Eve ha ha 

Yep tested and still :bfn: using 10miu IC's


----------



## Nessicle

Raz - get :sex: honey it sounds great for you!!x


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Im 7days late now No sign of AF but i keep getting :bfn:!!! its driving me mad! i dont know what to think anymore .. maybe ive just had a longer cycle?

@Ness thats very strange .. maybe theres still a chance that ur preggo if there is no more blood??

xxxxx


----------



## ArticBaby

My ovulation is getting here soon. Going to give the softcups another try. Last month I dont think I did it right :nope:. Kinda scared to put them in. Earlier today, I practiced them putting them in again, still dont know. Followed the directions...well seeeee.

Congratulations on all the BFP's so far from usuing them :happydance:


----------



## ArticBaby

xMissxZoiex said:


> Im 7days late now No sign of AF but i keep getting :bfn:!!! its driving me mad! i dont know what to think anymore .. maybe ive just had a longer cycle?
> 
> @Ness thats very strange .. maybe theres still a chance that ur preggo if there is no more blood??
> 
> xxxxx

Awwwwwwww :hugs:

I hope something good comes out of all this for you baby:)

:flower:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

hi ladies can I join you here as well?? I chat a little on the softcup thread as this is my first cycle using them. I am due to get the witch on Feb 26 so going to try to hold out and not test till the 27 if she doesn't show...but I usually do not have the will power to wait so I am sure I will be testing earlier. I believe I will O tomorrow and sunday will start my 2ww. Thank you


----------



## ArticBaby

ArticBaby said:


> My ovulation is getting here soon. Going to give the softcups another try. Last month I dont think I did it right :nope:. Kinda scared to put them in. Earlier today, I practiced them putting them in again, still dont know. Followed the directions...well seeeee.
> 
> Congratulations on all the BFP's so far from usuing them :happydance:

Okay.....Update :happydance:

Used these last night and have a good feeling about it. It was easier than I thought :dohh:.

I plan on usuing these more often. Glad I gave it another chance :thumbup:

thanks :flower:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

AF now 8 days late and im going to test again in the morning fingers crossed it will be positive!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Nessicle

Fx for you zoie!!! 

I've no idea what's going on now if still no bfp by Monday I know for
def then xxx


----------



## TTC4No3

All updated again :)

Wasn't away for long in the end, came back earlier as I've got tonsilitis and feel like crap booooo. 

@ Nessicle: has your period stopped then now? all sds very confusing :wacko: don't trust the IC either; they kept showing me negatives when I was preggers with my first and other tests like First Response and Clearblue were positive.

@ ArticBaby: glad u feel more confident using Softcups :D

@ xMissxZoiex: FX it will be to a :bfp: for u tomorrow!


----------



## yomo

Sorry i dodn't update you I got my AF! Babydust to you all xx


----------



## shareema

:bfp: at 13 dpo, I'm so happy I did the cb digital and the internet cheapies. I bled a bit before so I thought it was af, I hope it sticks but as my DH says at least it means we can get pregnant.
 



Attached Files:







Image0062.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## reedsgirl1138

congrats!! So happy for you!!


----------



## TTC4No3

Congrats Shareema!! Wishing u & the bean a healthy next 8 mths!!

That's 10 :bfp: now yay; FX for loads more for the rest of Feb & March!! :dust: to all!!


----------



## shareema

Thanks girls, I think the preseed and softcups really did the trick only bd 5 times. But most of all I prayed God so much, he must have got sick of me and just gave in.:happydance:


----------



## Titi

Congrats!!!!!


----------



## ArticBaby

shareema said:


> :bfp: at 13 dpo, I'm so happy I did the cb digital and the internet cheapies. I bled a bit before so I thought it was af, I hope it sticks but as my DH says at least it means we can get pregnant.

Congratulations :baby:


----------



## Nessicle

AF got me today girls right on time! :( 

congrats to all who got their :bfp:!!! I hope you all have a happy and healthy 9 months!!! 

:hugs: to all of us the witch got xxx


----------



## Titi

So sorry Ness-

You will find your body starts behaving very meanly once you start ttc. I started a journal myself so I could keep track of all my "non-pregnant pregnant" symptoms so would never be dissapointed so badly again.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Still no AF for my thats 9 days late for me i really hope that im not just having a long cycle but i got another bfn this morning! =/


----------



## Nessicle

Titi said:


> So sorry Ness-
> 
> You will find your body starts behaving very meanly once you start ttc. I started a journal myself so I could keep track of all my "non-pregnant pregnant" symptoms so would never be dissapointed so badly again.

i think the month I don't have any symptoms will be the one lol

I'm not gonna symptom spot so much this cycle now I know what to expect whilst ttc. Defo not testing until AF is late!! 

Zoie - gosh I can't believe you still haven't got :bfp: and are 9 days late!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Nessicle said:


> Zoie - gosh I can't believe you still haven't got :bfp: and are 9 days late!

I know right its soo annoying my boobs are sooo sore even more now it really hurts to even wear a bra but its not like AFsore so i have no idea really its driving me mad I have no sign of AF showing up .. no discharge which i always get before AF

i have read about a low hormones in early pregnancy and quite a few people on a different website were 4 and a half months preg before a hpt came up positive so there is still hope i suppose

fingers crossed for me ladies xxxx


----------



## Nessicle

i hope thats the case for you hun at least if you get a :bfp: it will have been worth it but if AF does come then it's just damn annoying!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Could you ladies take a look at my tests and tell me what you think

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests-gallery/275964-a.html#post4419849

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## HippyMumma23

I see a line! Have you got any other more tests you can do? Looking fab!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Yehh i have 1 left but im waiting for a few days just to be on the safe side so i dont waist any lol =D im kinda excited now!


----------



## HippyMumma23

Awww bless your heart. I hope to be joining you over in the 1st trimester ;)


----------



## Mistycat

I'll be testing for the first time ever on 24th February ~ fingers crossed as I have been using Softcups!


----------



## reversal

joyalan said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Please put me down for testing on January 26th.
> 
> This is our second month of TTC, and my first month using softcups! I really have a good feeling about them. My DH had a vasectomy reversal in November, and I have a feeling that if we have any issues, it will be with a low sperm count. For that reason, I am soooooooo thankful for all the great advice on these boards, and the suggestion of soft cups. Fingers crossed for all of us!

hi my husband has his appointment to get a vasectomy reversal on the 24th (should get a date then),, what is a soft cup, good luck fingers crossed for you


----------



## TTC4No3

xMissxZoiex said:


> Could you ladies take a look at my tests and tell me what you think
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests-gallery/275964-a.html#post4419849
> 
> xxxxxxxxx

@ xMissxZoiex: looks like a :bfp: to me; was it with FMU and within the time limit? 
FX!!

@ Reversal: have a look at this thread for info on softcups https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/173508-softcups.html


----------



## xMissxZoiex

TTC4No3 said:


> xMissxZoiex said:
> 
> 
> Could you ladies take a look at my tests and tell me what you think
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests-gallery/275964-a.html#post4419849
> 
> xxxxxxxxx
> 
> @ xMissxZoiex: looks like a :bfp: to me; was it with FMU and within the time limit?
> FX!!
> [/url]Click to expand...

It was a Superdrug early results test and it came up straight away =) x


----------



## ArticBaby

xMissxZoiex said:


> Could you ladies take a look at my tests and tell me what you think
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests-gallery/275964-a.html#post4419849
> 
> xxxxxxxxx

I see it, very visible :happydance:

FX :flower:


----------



## laura6914

oohhh zoie, please test again today you cant leave it a few more days, thats tourture. :haha: Looks like a BFP to me though. Very very faint but there, i see it. Looks like the first one i did with a 10Miu IC. Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## helen87

Hello all....i have a softcup in as we speak! got my first high today,only CD7 (Cant help but think it strange to have a high so early) just waiting to peak!! Hope i catch all those vital spermies!!!!x


----------



## Nessicle

good luck honey!! 

xx


----------



## Razcox

helen87 said:


> Hello all....i have a softcup in as we speak! got my first high today,only CD7 (Cant help but think it strange to have a high so early) just waiting to peak!! Hope i catch all those vital spermies!!!!x

Good luck and dont worry i got a high on the BFM fairly eary the 1st cycle. It knows more about my hormone levels now though so i dont get a high until later.

Used my 3rd softcup last night as i am high on the CDFM, ov is MIA at the min so it looks like this going to be a long cycle.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Ive had some spotting today and i feel so devistated! =( i woke up and there was a small bit of pinkybrown discharge (Sorry tmi) and a little bit of blood =/


----------



## Nessicle

awww noooo!!! 

Could it be a late IB?? xx


----------



## BellaBlu

Zoie- I def. saw a line on your test.. with the spotting maybe you should head to the doctor to be safe? Let us know honey, Hope all goes well.. :hugs:


----------



## shareema

xMissxZoiex said:


> Ive had some spotting today and i feel so devistated! =( i woke up and there was a small bit of pinkybrown discharge (Sorry tmi) and a little bit of blood =/

I'm just reading this now, I had some bleeding the day I got my bfp and again a little bit the day after, nothing for the last 2 days. I haven't had any cramps. 
It could well be implantation bleeding, apparently it's quite common that why women think they have their period and in reality they're already pregnant. 
I hope it's all better and i wanted to say good luck to all the softcups users. I used them last month and so far so good.


----------



## veganmum2be

i wasn't on the list to test, as i was confused over cycles this time, but i got a softcup bfp on 14th. not sure if you wanna add it :)
xxx


----------



## xMissxZoiex

There is no hope for me i started bleeding really heavily and got quite bad cramps. ive been really worried about Eptopic Pregnancy :cry: x


----------



## TTC4No3

veganmum2be said:


> i wasn't on the list to test, as i was confused over cycles this time, but i got a softcup bfp on 14th. not sure if you wanna add it :)
> xxx

Yay! Congrats :D I've added u.


@ xMissxZoiex : sorry AF got u hun :dust:


----------



## Nessicle

xMissxZoiex said:


> There is no hope for me i started bleeding really heavily and got quite bad cramps. ive been really worried about Eptopic Pregnancy :cry: x

:hugs: so sorry darling xxx perhaps you had an early mc as I definitely saw a line on your test xx


----------



## Aaisrie

Yea, the fact the line was so faint means it was probably a chemical. I thought that when I saw the test but didn't want to say anything and be hurtful...


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I think it was most likely a chemical :cry: the bleed is so heavy now :( im having to change a super tampax every hour and a half sometimes every hour :( x


----------



## Nessicle

:hugs: so sorry honey

think I had something similar - I think an eggy might have started to implant which is why I got the watery light pink discharge at 8dpo but it didnt stop, was the same all week and then just got full on heavy AF on Sunday. I was having to change a regular tampon every couple of hours so not as bad as yours hun! 

I'm sure I had a faint + on a CB at 11dpo but nothing after that! xxx


----------



## Razcox

xMissxZoiex said:


> I think it was most likely a chemical :cry: the bleed is so heavy now :( im having to change a super tampax every hour and a half sometimes every hour :( x

I'm sorry AF has got you, it was looking so hopefull too. Seems she is enjoying playing jokes this month :hug:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

The fear of an eptopic has gone because my pregnancy stptoms have gone aswell .. i do think that i have had a chemical :cry:


----------



## babyloulou

So sorry xMissxZoiex :hugs:

I am on my first cycle of using softcups (and second cycle of clomid). If clomid manages to make me ovulate again this month then I will be testing on Saturday 6th March- it'll be CD29- which is what my cycle was last month. Please can I be added- thanks xx :hugs:


----------



## Minimin

Hey TTC4No3- a quick on to say :witch: got me on Friday last week so I am now on CD8 and looking for a :BFP: in March. I will probably wait to test until 14th of March. Can you up date my details please! :)


----------



## laura6914

oh minimin im sooooo sorry hunny :hugs: heres hoping you catch that march eggy.


----------



## thesmiths88

Hi - can you put me down for a :bfp: I got this morning! It was our first time using Softcups, and its amazing - I'm 37.5 and TTC after a mc, so there is no way I thought it would work first time!


----------



## purechaos109

WOW there are a lot of pages on this thread sorry I'm just gonna quick post I got through the first 3 pages now I have to go take my shower! I am on my 8th cd and I plan to use soft cups this month! Please put me down for March 13th! Thank you!


----------



## Mistycat

I'm out for this month - the dreaded :witch: got me this morning. 

I'm 10DPO (CD20) which makes it a bit strange - at first I thought it might have been implantation bleeding but its transparent brown (TMI sorry) and needs a panty-liner at least so I guess thats me out, as I think thats too much for it to be implantation. 

My cycle is probably messed up because I only had a Mirena Coil removed in January so thats probably why. 

Hey ho, there's always next month!

Big congrats to all the ladies who have achieved BFP's this month!


----------



## helen87

Im on day 11 of my cycle and got another high on CBFM (6th high so far but no peak as yet!) got my softcup in as we speak....first month of using them so got my fingers crossed!! xx


----------



## helen87

oops day 12 i mean!


----------



## nichub83

higirls im new to this forum and im currently using soft cups for the first time, its great to hear of the sucess stories, ill be testing on the 3rd of march x


----------



## starcrossed

Hiya I'm new to the forum, but have been reading lots of hints and tips!!

So softcups at the ready with ovulation sticks, I reckon it should be 19th March when its time to test as i have a long cycle :)

Good luck everyone!!

Delly xxx


----------



## WelshRose

:hi: girls

After disappearing off the planet it would appear that this cycle my body wants to play ball:yipee::dohh::rofl:
I had a +ve opk this morning so will be ovulating between now and monday....testing at 13dpo if I get there....5th March.
I'm actually having a ultrasound scan done that day to...to see if there is a polyp that has been the cause of the past menstrual hell.

Fingers and toes crossed for everyone....hope we all catch those eggies soon....:dust:


----------



## BellaBlu

Alright! So I should have updated sooner. But my body is throwing me a curve ball and I started spotting after I thought I had ovulated at the beginning of the month.. and THEN I got a positive OPK today, so I guess I won't be "testing for pregnancy" until March 8th. :flower: Sorry for the screw up. Thanks hun :flower: xXx


----------



## TTC4No3

All updated :)


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Just wanted to wish all you ladies the best of luck and lots of :dust: 
ive been testing since 8dpo. im 10dpo and still bfn's...ill try again tomorrow, :witch: due monday :flower:


----------



## starcrossed

Hiya,
Just read all peeps posts and its so nice to see its not just us going this alone and we're all going through similar thoughts and feelings! Lots of :dust: to all!!
I hope all who the :witch: got last month gets a :bfp: this month and all us newbies will join you!!

Delly xxx


----------



## WelshRose

Hi...thanks for adding me...I'm using a mooncup instead of a softcup hun as well x


----------



## TTC4No3

it's gone really quite in here; does anyone have updates?


----------



## BellaBlu

Lol.. It is quiet in here! No updates from me, but anxious to see everyone elses! Can't wait till I test :happydance: in what seems like 38543945 days. But it's all good.. Hopefully it'll be worth the wait. :flow:

TTC- How is everything going with the pregnancy? :flower: hope all is well!


----------



## Nessicle

Can you add me to March 13th to test please? 

Hope the pregnancy is going well TTC4No3 xx


----------



## TTC4No3

BellaBlu said:


> Lol.. It is quiet in here! No updates from me, but anxious to see everyone elses! Can't wait till I test :happydance: in what seems like 38543945 days. But it's all good.. Hopefully it'll be worth the wait. :flow:
> 
> TTC- How is everything going with the pregnancy? :flower: hope all is well!




Nessicle said:


> Can you add me to March 13th to test please?
> 
> Hope the pregnancy is going well TTC4No3 xx

Thanks girls :flower: Things are going fine as far as I know lol. The only downside is I'm having recurrent tonsilitis which isn't fun... I've had one lot of antibiotics which made it better then when the treatment was over it came back within 2 days :( Don't want to take antibiotics again so I'm just having to deal with it lol. I've got a private scan booked on the 6th of March and I can't wait; really hope the bean is fine in there. I'm still getting cramps on and off but no bleeding at least so FX!
Sending you all loads of baby :dust: for that :bfp: soon!!


----------



## Nessicle

ugh tonsilitis is awful hun I sympathise with you on that! had it twice last year with vomiting and that was horrendous but coupled with pregnancy too and not wanting to take antibiotics (totally understandable) I bet you're fed up!


----------



## ArticBaby

Getting more use to the softcups now, just hope they been going in right. I push them in as far as they can go, and as long as I can get them out with my finger. 

I'll try these for a couple of months, and if no results.......I'll buy a pack of mooncups :thumbup:

Congratulations on all the BFP usuing them :happydance:


----------



## Nessicle

as long as it sits on your pubic bone it's in right :thumbup:


----------



## ArticBaby

Good, then ive been doing it right.....thanks :flower:


----------



## Worrisome

Not read through all this yet, as A) not had time b) its long and C) Im too darn excited.
As my soft cups have come, only thing is tad too late for this cycle.
Have to say, they look scary lol


----------



## Nessicle

oh don't worry! they're so comfortable and easy to put in! they look scarily big but you'll be surprised how well they fit! Besides it's nothing compared to a baby's head :winkwink:


----------



## Worrisome

Thanks Ness, sorry been practising :blush: do you just slide them in do you not have to turn them. I did and yes very comfy but dont know how it would work at that angle, :wacko: Think I may be over thinking them lol


----------



## tryforbaby2

:hi: girls! I am on Cycle 7 and this is my first cycle using softcups. Can you please add my to the 20th of March. Thank You!!!


----------



## Aaisrie

I'm out, AF will be here tomorrow.


----------



## Nessicle

Worrisome said:


> Thanks Ness, sorry been practising :blush: do you just slide them in do you not have to turn them. I did and yes very comfy but dont know how it would work at that angle, :wacko: Think I may be over thinking them lol

ha ha yeah hun you just slide them in - have you looked at the softcup website to see how you insert them? that would be better than me trying to explain. 

they sort of cup the cervix and the sperm surrounding it to stop any of it coming out so the cervix has more time to collect the sperm!


----------



## Tierney

Hi all

Im using softcups this cycle should be testing around the 12th of March

GL to everyone x


----------



## TTC4No3

All updated :)


----------



## tryforbaby2

TTC4No3 said:


> All updated :)

Thanks!!!! :flower:


----------



## brillbride

hi girls--first month using the cups---due to test the 14th march but no doubt will test earlier....babydust babydust:)


----------



## Helly

Sorry, I'm out, can you put me down for testing 29 March please? x


----------



## TTC4No3

All updated.

It would be nice to sort out the stats for February so could the following ladies please give me an update:

- mamaxm
- wtajla
- Beans
- Lamburai1703
- Mommy2Kian
- joyalan
- Libra Mariah
- HippyMumma23
- Razcox
- reedsgirl1138

Thanks


----------



## BellaBlu

Mommy2Kian is on a break now until april :flower:

Don't know about the other ladies, hope there is a few BFP's in there somewhere!


----------



## Aaisrie

I'll let you know my next testing date when I know, FF is giving me 3 O days at the moment so I probably won't know until I O


----------



## IceFire

This is my first cycle using Softcups--I will be due for AF on March 20. I am going to try my hardest to not test until I am late for AF....we'll see about that...

:happydance::happydance:Cheering everyone on for BFPs this month:happydance::happydance:

Wishing everyone lots of :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Libra Mariah

I tested on the 26th and the 27th and got a bfn, however Af is no where to be found. I am feeling some symptoms, however at the moment I am just really confused and I plan to test again soon. 

Baby dust to all!!!!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Well I just had another chemical...so I am not sure yet when and if I will be continueing on in March or taking a break...this cycle gutted me. If I do I will be testing March 31st..God bless everyone.


----------



## ArticBaby

AF got me yesterday. Still going to use the softcups :thumbup:.

:dust:

Congratulations on all the BFP :happydance:


----------



## IceFire

FX'd for you Libra!

Reedsgirl--so sorry about the chemical. :hugs:


----------



## schnoodle

can you put me down for testing 30 march please!


----------



## WelshRose

Hi Girls:hi:
Could you put me down for the dreaded :witch:...:sad2:

Hoping there's lots of :bfp: amongst those that are still to test this month....and big:hugs: for all those that have got the ol hag bag xxx


----------



## Razcox

Ok so af was due today but my temps were still really high so i did a first response with FMU and guess what . . . . . It was a :bfp: !!!!! :happydance:

Both lines came up right away and the 2nd on is nearly as dark as the first, i cant believe it after so long it almost doesnt seem real.


----------



## schnoodle

Oh wow sweetie, congratulations! xx


----------



## BellaBlu

Raz! :D That's AWESOME Hun! :happydance: This is a great month for BFP's! *huge hugs*

Sorry Reeds about the chemical honey :cry: We're here if you need support. :hugs:


----------



## laura6914

Sorry Reeds girl hunny. 

Razcox, huge congratulations hunny. :happydance:

xxx


----------



## amym

Hi all, CD3 of cycle 2, using mooncup for first time for AF so will also use for ttc! AF next due around 1st April so please put me down for that date for test (though will pretty much definitely buckle and test way before then!).


----------



## TTC4No3

All updated :) Will do Feb's results today; will have to leave out those that I haven't heard from with results...

@ reedsgirl1138: very sorry to hear hun :( Loads of STICKY :dust: for this cycle!!

@ Razcox: Congrats!


----------



## TTC4No3

drum rolls..... february results:

11 :bfp: (including one :angel: :( )
16 :bfn:

= *40%* of the girls who used a Softcup that cycle got their :bfp: !! how amazing is that??!! Loads of babydust to everyone for March!!


----------



## BellaBlu

Interesting TTC!

Very cool! 17 is my lucky number.. so I need 2 more girls to get their BFP before I will (wishful thinking)..

Come on ladies..! ;)


----------



## Helly

Hugs to Reeds x

Raz - congratulations!

40% is higher than normal, yay softcups!


----------



## IceFire

Wow 40% success rate?!?! That is awesome! considering that unprotected sex alone carries about a 20% success rate per month, that figure is wonderful!! 

Looking for some March BFPs ladies!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Aaisrie

I wish I was in the 40%....


----------



## tryforbaby2

Ooooo 40% gets me excited!!! Yay! I will most defintely be in this months percentage!!!! It's going to be 100%! LOL Wishful thinking :cloud9: How exciting would that be!!

I am gaining more and more faith on using softcups! This is my first cycle of using softcups! 

BD on CD14 and CD16 (evening both times) 

Positive opk since CD16, darker today at CD17 HOWEVER I usually O on CD18 since I get my AF on CD32, makes sense....right? LOL My postive gets the darkest ever on CD18 normally I think at the peak of egg release!!! 

IF I do not get my bfp, which I will (heres hoping), I will def. try out the softcups for AF. They are so comfy, I can't get over it!!! Why haven't I heard of these before!!!

You ladies are great for listening to a lonely lady today with nothing to do!!! :hi:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Wow I have to admit that is amazing...40%!!

Well I have found some PMA and will be continuing on with my journey but the only thing I will be using this month is the softcups. No opks(haha I say that now), no clomid, no metformin but I will take a prenatal vitamin daily. This is my "relaxed" (I dispise that word) month...what will be will be. Good luck ladies and here is to some Christmas miracles!!


----------



## baby_dixon

Uhmm.........put me down for.........april....5th? that should be enough time. lol


----------



## TTC4No3

Updated :)


----------



## schnoodle

can i be downfor 30 mar please xx i cant believe how comfy they are


----------



## Titi

Reedsgirl-so sorry hun. :hugs:, prayers & :dust:!


----------



## Titi

RAZ! Yes! Congrats!!!!!!


----------



## Razcox

Titi said:


> RAZ! Yes! Congrats!!!!!!

Thanks hun! After so many cycles i really was expecting another :bfn:, when i saw the two lines i started crying then felt silly so cried some more LOL! :dohh:

When if AF due with you?


----------



## Titi

Raz did you have any symptoms then?

I have been trying so hard to "relax" this cycle I haven't been on as much and this thread moves so fast I've missed tons.


----------



## Titi

Please put me down for my 15th :witch:

Thanks.


----------



## Razcox

Titi said:


> Raz did you have any symptoms then?
> 
> I have been trying so hard to "relax" this cycle I haven't been on as much and this thread moves so fast I've missed tons.

I was a bit tired, drinking more, my boobs felt heavy and i really craved cheese! :)

Sorry the :witch: got you again hun, lots of :dust: for you this cycle. xx


----------



## starcrossed

Titi said:


> Please put me down for my 15th :witch:
> 
> Thanks.

I sat and read this whole thread and I just wanted to give you a big :hugs:

sending you some extra :dust: for this cycle!!

Delly xxx


----------



## Titi

starcrossed said:


> Titi said:
> 
> 
> Please put me down for my 15th :witch:
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> I sat and read this whole thread and I just wanted to give you a big :hugs:
> 
> sending you some extra :dust: for this cycle!!
> 
> Delly xxxClick to expand...

awwwwwwwww thank you Delly!!! :hugs:


----------



## TTC4No3

Updated :) :dust: to all


----------



## SBB

Can I join the testing thread! 19th march I'll be testing.... 1st cycle with softcups... 

Good luck everyone! X x x


----------



## SquirrelGirl

ok, after a 40% success rate in Feb, I'm going to jump on this bandwagon!! I just O'd this month, so when I figure out my next cycle, I'll get over my discomfort and give it a go!

Wanted to reply so I can keep track of this thread. Good luck everyone!!! :bunny:


----------



## nichub83

I am now on day 41 of my cycle, i was supposed to be testing a week ago but still no sign of af and was bfn when i tested a few days ago, so i guess i will carry on for the next month, this was my first month of using softcups too!


----------



## BellaBlu

I tested yesterday but the test was faulty :shrug: will test again in the next few days! You can just leave my testing date and I'll update whether its BFP or BFN in a few days. :hugs:


----------



## tryforbaby2

Sabrina, hunnie, I am rootin for ya!!! 

CD21 and 3DPO for me ladies and unfortunatly we only BD three times this cycle anywhere near O. CD14, CD16 and CD18 (CD18 being O), don't feel I BD enough but me libido has slightly decreased over 9 years! LMAO I'll try to keep up with you guys!!! LMAO

Well its Fab outside, I am going to enjoy the beautiful day!!!


----------



## BellaBlu

:thumbup: Well I think I got my bfp at 12 dpo today! :)


----------



## reedsgirl1138

YAY Bella!! WOOHOO so excited for you!! Did you post the test??

I also got good news today..my tubes are open and look good. So now just a patience thing and letting God handle it all..but will be using softcups to help it along!! LOL


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Congrats Bella! That's so exciting!!!!


----------



## TTC4No3

nichub83 said:


> I am now on day 41 of my cycle, i was supposed to be testing a week ago but still no sign of af and was bfn when i tested a few days ago, so i guess i will carry on for the next month, this was my first month of using softcups too!

I've put your testing date as the 9th, just let me know when u get your BFP or if AF shows up this cycle. :dust:



BellaBlu said:


> :thumbup: Well I think I got my bfp at 12 dpo today! :)

:happydance: Congrats!! Woohoo, the first :bfp: for March!


----------



## BellaBlu

Thank You! :flower: Testing again on thursday or friday with a digital :thumbup: It's crazy because I wanted it sooo bad this month for my DH and Fathers birthday.. God is great!


----------



## laura6914

OMG BELLA CONGRATULATIONS HUNNY. i could cry im sooooooo happy for you :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

i cant believe it.


----------



## BellaBlu

i can't either laura.. i still dont know if i believe it lol.


----------



## LunaBean

woohoo!!!!!!!! congrats!!!

Well can someone add me again plz, I had the donor here today, and he'll be here again on Friday and Saturday, ready for me oving on Sunday, so testing on 27th, which is my grannys 8th birthday! Come on bfps!!!!


----------



## TTC4No3

Lizzie_Moon said:


> woohoo!!!!!!!! congrats!!!
> 
> Well can someone add me again plz, I had the donor here today, and he'll be here again on Friday and Saturday, ready for me oving on Sunday, so testing on 27th, which is my grannys 8th birthday! Come on bfps!!!!

added; Good Luck!! Loads of :dust: !!
I hope u meant ur granny's 80th right?


----------



## loulou1983

can I join this thread please? Testing 19th March
soft cups all the way!! Yay! x


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hello Lou hope softcups work for you this month!!:)


----------



## maaybe2010

Wow thery're pretty good statistics!
30% and 40% :thumbup:

xx


----------



## HunnieBee83

Hey loves, it didnt even occur 2 me to ask if I can join, lol!!! Did the BD 2nite, and used a Softcup(DF is CONVINCED)Im ovulating!!! Would that mean my test date is 3/25?? An did anyone else find them to be a lil uncomfy? Hope everyone else is OK!!! :dust: and :bfp: for all u lovely ladies!!!!!!


----------



## Kat_F

Hello ladies

Well I've ordered my softcups online and waiting for them to come in the mail before O day (approx 9 days away). I hope they arrive in time! :)


----------



## c-demers

Hi! Please add me for the 25th, 1st month (and last since DH is going to Iraq in a week) using softcups and I'm determined to make it our month!


----------



## peekaboo

Hi all, would you mind if I join this 'club' - it seems to have such a good success rate! 

I've been TTC for 23 cycles and have just started clomid this month. I used softcups the last two cycles, but not everytime we BDed. I didn't use them when we BDed at night (just put a cushion under bum) but used them if we BDed in the morning close to OV time. This cycle I'm going to use them EVERY time we BD close to OV. Is that what everyone else does? 

I'm not due to OV for another week or so, and don't usually test but AF is due around 5th April. 

Look forward to chatting to you and swapping tips etc. Good luck to you all! x


----------



## Helly

Yep I use them every time hon, welcome to the crazy softcup club!


----------



## BellaBlu

I hate to be a rag but I'm not the first BFP of march it seems.

My next 2 tests were negative. :( No wonder everyone hates blue dye tests! You don't have to keep updating me if you don't want to, I'll completely understand if you just wanna boot me off that dang list. BFP then BFN urghhh. :cry:

And just so you all know blue dye tests are EVIL.. you can get false positives. Not evaps.. straight up.. in the time limit.. false positives. Im proof! Always use pink dye.


----------



## Kat_F

Aww Bella.. those tests really are evil... stick to the pink dye as you said and best of luck for next cycle... xox


----------



## tryforbaby2

HunnieBee83 said:


> Hey loves, it didnt even occur 2 me to ask if I can join, lol!!! Did the BD 2nite, and used a Softcup(DF is CONVINCED)Im ovulating!!! Would that mean my test date is 3/25?? An did anyone else find them to be a lil uncomfy? Hope everyone else is OK!!! :dust: and :bfp: for all u lovely ladies!!!!!!

I used them the first time this month for ttc and I find them extremely comfy!!! No leakage and I almost forgot to take them out the next morning!!! If I do get af this cycle I will try to use them for af to see how they work, who knows I just may be completely converted!!! :haha: 
How long are your cycles? Do you use opk's?


----------



## TTC4No3

All updated



BellaBlu said:


> I hate to be a rag but I'm not the first BFP of march it seems.
> 
> My next 2 tests were negative. :( No wonder everyone hates blue dye tests! You don't have to keep updating me if you don't want to, I'll completely understand if you just wanna boot me off that dang list. BFP then BFN urghhh. :cry:
> 
> And just so you all know blue dye tests are EVIL.. you can get false positives. Not evaps.. straight up.. in the time limit.. false positives. Im proof! Always use pink dye.

oh noooo :( loads of hugs hun :hugs:
and no u're not getting booted anywhere, don't be silly now  Don't lose hope 'til the :witch: shows up; loads and loads of buckets of :dust:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Can you stick me down for the 15th of this month please chick, fingers crossed i get a sticky bean this time xxx


----------



## tryforbaby2

Can you put me down for a BFP for March 20th please? LOL Just kidding trying to liven things up a bit!!! Wishful thinking on my part!!! :cloud9: I really don't want to drag my ass to Cycle 8!!! LMAO

How are you beautiful ladies!!!!????


----------



## shellie31

HI Ladies:hi: Can i join this thread please?
Me & OH have been ttc for almost 2 years with no joy yet:cry:. I've used soft cups for my last 2 cycles,especially around ovulation & i'm pretty sure we :sex: enough at the right time,so FX this is our month. I've got irregular AF so would roughly estimate that the:witch: is due on or around the 19th.
40% is great & i want to congratulate everyone who's gotten their :bfp:

sending lots of baby dust to everyone else.:dust:
xxxxx


----------



## Titi

Hi All, 

Just stopping in to see if there are any recent BFPs and to wish love and dust.

When I was checking the first page I saw my testing info is wrong. I got my AF on 3/7. When I said to put my down for my 15th AF I meant that was the FIFTEENTH stupid period I have gotten since I have been trying to get pregnant (not to put my date down as the 15th). Sorry for the confusion. I was depressed. I am not testing anymore but expecting my 16th cycle to end on 4/3. My DH seems to think 16 is our lucky number but the truth is I've completely lost all PMA and trying not to give much thought to TTC lately.

Hope everyone is well-sorry I don't check in too much-its been kinda hard.


----------



## starcrossed

Hey guys!!

Been hit by the :witch:'s broom yesterday so I'm out!!

Can you put me down for the 8th of April, it may be a bit out coz cycle is all out of whack but I'll let you know for sure nearer the time!

Delly xxx

:dust: to all!!!


----------



## tryforbaby2

I am sorry for whom the :witch: got. :hugs:

Have there been any bfp's yet for softcups for March? I thought March was supposed to be a lucky month?!


----------



## peekaboo

Just searched and searched for this thread and finally found it about four pages down! 

Just wanted to bump it up as I like to read the successs stories - and hope that I'll be one of them this cycle! Good luck to you all. xx


----------



## TTC4No3

All updated.

Must say so far March is looking crap - half way through the month and not a single :bfp: yet :wacko: saying that loads of ppl haven't posted results....


----------



## loulou1983

Oh dear come on March Ladies- show us your :bfp: :flower:

Am testing Friday but not holding out much hope because i dont have any symptoms despite trying desperately to spot them all :cry:


----------



## tryforbaby2

T4N3, I know I agree almost every either got af or still waiting to test!!!! I am hoping we have more than 0% for this month!!! I am 9dpo still 5 days until AF shows.

LouLou, I agree I have no symptoms what-so-ever either and do not feel confident about this cycle. On to #8 for me I believe :sad2:

:dust:


----------



## TTC4No3

Don't worry about the no symptoms ladies - the cycle I got my bfp was the one I had no symptoms whatsoever and I was getting my usual pre-period cramping etc.


----------



## starcrossed

I cant do anything for March, but me and DH will try our hardest for a :bfp: in April!!

:dust: to all those still waiting to test!

Delly xxx


----------



## tryforbaby2

TTC4No3 said:


> Don't worry about the no symptoms ladies - the cycle I got my bfp was the one I had no symptoms whatsoever and I was getting my usual pre-period cramping etc.

I am feeling horrible from my sinus infection for the past 3 days! Booo! Is that a symptom? :haha: I seriously don't think we BD enough. We BD CD14, CD16 and CD18 and O day was CD18. I hope I did the trick, but I really can;t help but to not 'feel it' this month. 
Really? You had pre-period cramping?

I am having some pretty quick but intense AF cramps as we speak, however I have very little CM (weird, last month I had creamy all the way until AF showed :shrug:) 

Thanks So Much T4N3!!! :hugs:


----------



## wantabbygrl

Im using soft cups and waiting to o but ill let keep the thread up dated b/c im due for a BFP haha being positive on 31st


----------



## peekaboo

I'm still waiting on OV which will probably be later this week - so not started using the softcups yet this cycle. Hope they bring me a BFP in early April!! x


----------



## laura6914

tryforbaby2 said:


> TTC4No3 said:
> 
> 
> Don't worry about the no symptoms ladies - the cycle I got my bfp was the one I had no symptoms whatsoever and I was getting my usual pre-period cramping etc.
> 
> I am feeling horrible from my sinus infection for the past 3 days! Booo! Is that a symptom? :haha: I seriously don't think we BD enough. We BD CD14, CD16 and CD18 and O day was CD18. I hope I did the trick, but I really can;t help but to not 'feel it' this month.
> Really? You had pre-period cramping?
> 
> I am having some pretty quick but intense AF cramps as we speak, however I have very little CM (weird, last month I had creamy all the way until AF showed :shrug:)
> 
> Thanks So Much T4N3!!! :hugs:Click to expand...

Hey trying4baby2, i was the same as T4N3. i had more symptoms in other months. I had really bad cramps to, so bad that when i did get my BFP the Drs sent me for a scan to rule out ectopic. Also dont worry about not Bedding enough. The month i got my BFP i bedded on CD10,11 an 12 and i OVD on CD11. So three times i bedded all month. It looks like you have done it at the right time to me. Also sinus infection can be a sign as in early pregnancy your immune system is lowered so your body dont fight the baby off making you more prone to catching colds ect. 
Wishing you all the best. 

xxx


----------



## amym

I'm using mooncup every BD whether think am ovulating or not! CD 14 today, bd yesterday and today - aiming to bd everyday (unless he breaks down and cries!) until CD 20.... have 28/9 day cycle and not temping, charting or using opks yet...

good luck all!


----------



## tryforbaby2

laura6914 said:


> tryforbaby2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTC4No3 said:
> 
> 
> Don't worry about the no symptoms ladies - the cycle I got my bfp was the one I had no symptoms whatsoever and I was getting my usual pre-period cramping etc.
> 
> I am feeling horrible from my sinus infection for the past 3 days! Booo! Is that a symptom? :haha: I seriously don't think we BD enough. We BD CD14, CD16 and CD18 and O day was CD18. I hope I did the trick, but I really can;t help but to not 'feel it' this month.
> Really? You had pre-period cramping?
> 
> I am having some pretty quick but intense AF cramps as we speak, however I have very little CM (weird, last month I had creamy all the way until AF showed :shrug:)
> 
> Thanks So Much T4N3!!! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Hey trying4baby2, i was the same as T4N3. i had more symptoms in other months. I had really bad cramps to, so bad that when i did get my BFP the Drs sent me for a scan to rule out ectopic. Also dont worry about not Bedding enough. The month i got my BFP i bedded on CD10,11 an 12 and i OVD on CD11. So three times i bedded all month. It looks like you have done it at the right time to me. Also sinus infection can be a sign as in early pregnancy your immune system is lowered so your body dont fight the baby off making you more prone to catching colds ect.
> Wishing you all the best.
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

:hugs: Thank You!!
I am normally super positive every month and this month I feel like "whatever"!! LMAO I have been a bad bad girl. I have been really sick with this sinus infection so the past 2 nights I have taken meds to fall alseep for the night. The first night I took nothing, the second night I took aleve cold and sinus and it kept me wide awake ALL night long into yesterday evening. Last night I took a benadrl liquid tab hoping to make me sleepy and I slept almost all night. They both have antihistimines I believe so would that dry up my CM? I really don't want to take anything, I almost never do but I am very sick! Booo! Even this morning I am gagging on my sinus infection!


----------



## BellaBlu

Julie- Sorry you've been feeling shitty darling.. have you tried taking some Melatonin to help you get to sleep? You can get it at walmart. It works wonders if you take it before bedtime. It might help :flower:

FX'd for you all this cycle. I'm cheering you on! :happydance:


----------



## Tierney

can you put me down for a BFN for this month (12th) I can believe she got me again!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Its strange because there is about 27 :bfp:s on the March Testing thread! lol



TTC4No3 said:


> All updated.
> 
> Must say so far March is looking crap - half way through the month and not a single :bfp: yet :wacko: saying that loads of ppl haven't posted results....

Just a little on me, well I tested on the 14th a day early but got a :bfn: just no AF for me yet! i had one tiny little spot of brown discharge but nothing now fingers crossed i will get my :bfp: but cant test untill next week as DF wont let me buy any lol :blush: i spend to much on them :haha:


----------



## loulou1983

hey ladies

i got my :bfp::happydance:!!!! 

Have done 3 tests so far and all faint positives! This is cycle no.5 - 1st using softcups!!! Go Softcups!! Yay!!!! :happydance:


----------



## laura6914

huge congratulations Lou. :happydance:
x


----------



## TTC4No3

loulou1983 said:


> hey ladies
> 
> i got my :bfp::happydance:!!!!
> 
> Have done 3 tests so far and all faint positives! This is cycle no.5 - 1st using softcups!!! Go Softcups!! Yay!!!! :happydance:

Wooohooo; finally some good news for March :happydance: Congrats!!


All updated.


----------



## schnoodle

wow lou, congrats hun x


----------



## Libra Mariah

Libra Mariah said:


> I tested on the 26th and the 27th and got a bfn, however Af is no where to be found. I am feeling some symptoms, however at the moment I am just really confused and I plan to test again soon.
> 
> Baby dust to all!!!!


I just decided to update you, so that you could add me to the statistics. In february I conceived while using sofcups for the first time. However, I miscarried yestarday.:cry::cry::cry: When I decide to ttc again, which won't be for atleast 42 days. I will probably consider using sofcups again. After all, I think they did help because this was my first time being pregnant after trying for 2 years NTNP. However It was on cycle number 2 of activly trying that I decided to try softcups and succeeded.
I hope to join you all again soon!

I wish everyone lots of baby dust!!!
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## TTC4No3

:cry: Sorry to hear Libra Mariah :hugs: 
As your results weren't counted for in the Feb results I'm not going to change them; it would have increased the :bfp: success percentage though so shows how effective they were in Feb; but such a shame 2 of those now ended with :angel: I'd def. recommend that you keep using them - at least the good news in this tragedy is you know u've done it once now so loads and loads and loads and loads of buckets of STICKY :dust: for your next :bfp: hun!!


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Well, I'm out for March (wasn't using softcups, so not on the testing list), but I'm going to give Softcups a try for April. Could you add me for April 19th?

Congrats LouLou,and :hugs: Librah!


----------



## TTC4No3

Updated :)


----------



## IceFire

Sorry to keep adding to the bad data, but unfortunately the :witch: got me early today. :cry::cry::cry: I'll let you know my April date when I am less upset than I am now....heading for cycle 16 now....


----------



## Titi

I'm so sorry IceFire-I'm on cycle 16 now too for TTC#1 and its soooooooo hard.


----------



## Titi

oh Libra-so sorry about your loss : (


----------



## IceFire

Thanks so much Titi:hugs:I am so glad to know I am not the only one.....I am really starting to get scared now.....

Libra, I am so very sorry for your loss. As bad as I feel for me right now I feel even worse for you. :hugs: to you dear and sticky sticky :dust: to you next time around.

FX'd for some more Softcups BFPs this month.....


----------



## SquirrelGirl

:hugs: Libra. I feel badly that yesterday I must have misread your post. I'm very sorry for your loss.


----------



## TTC4No3

Updated.

Loads of :dust: to all - come on Spring has to bring loads of :bfp: !!


----------



## SquirrelGirl

I got my softcups today! They don't seem that bad once you squeeze the sides together. Here's to hoping April is a lucky softcups month! :)


----------



## Titi

well should have OV yesterday or today and didn't get to BD yesterday as I wasn't feeling well but BD today and a few other times this week before yesterday. Have my softcup in-hoping they will finally work.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

AF Got Me =/ on to cycle 21!


----------



## Titi

so sorry misszoie. : (


----------



## TTC4No3

Updated


----------



## SBB

Just thought I'd update as I was testing on the 19th. I got BFPs on the 17th/18th/19th but unfortunately it was a chemical and AF got me on the 20th... 

On to next month - I think the softcups helped - I nearly got there!! 

x x x


----------



## tryforbaby2

I thought I mentioned it but probably not, Af came for me 2 days early on March 18th so, of course, I am out that cycle and onto April. 
I am unsure now how long my cycle will be so I will test April 16th for the 6 year anniversary of my fathers passing. Hopefully I can show him a bfp. I am his only daughter and my brother (his only son) is gay, so I am the one to have the grandkids. I got my first BFP in March 2004 and 3 weeks later my father passed. My heart ached to see him miss his first grandchild. And the when she was born, everything about her looks like me who in turn looks identical to my dad! I say he planned it! Haha! Sorry about the mush/sad story, onto happier thoughts! I am determined for a bfp this cycle!


----------



## c-demers

Got my bfp today with only one month of softcups! It's a good thing too considering it was our last month before DH left to Iraq! So happy! Good luck to all of you still waiting to test!


----------



## KatienSam

so pleased you got your miracle before DH goes away c-demers :happydance:


----------



## Minimin

Hey T4N3- I got my BFP about a week and half ago on the 12th of March (i couldnt resist paos early) With my EP and MC history I am cautiously waiting a scan on 1/4/10 to confirm there is a HB in my GS. I wanted to add my date in to be included in the stats but am too afraid of jinks this pregnancy :cry:
How are you doing? 
A Very Scared Minimin


----------



## TTC4No3

All updated. Congrats on the :bfp: girls!!

@ SBB: sorry to hear the lil bean didn't stick hun; loads of sticky :dust: for this cycle!!


----------



## Nessicle

Hi all - testing on 9 April for me! 3rd cycle using softcups xx


----------



## shellie31

HI Ladies.
Well the :witch: got me on Saturday morning so heres to next month:happydance:. I'll also be using conceive plus with the soft cups this cycle,so FX i get a :bfp: in April. I'm due 16th.
Congratulations to those of you who've gotten their BFP,i'm over the moon for you:happydance:
xxxxxxx


----------



## maaybe2010

18th April please? 
:flower:

shellie31 - I'll be using conceive plus too!
(if it ever gets here :growlmad:)

xx


----------



## IceFire

Put me down for April 15! At least I think so; AF made her debut a few days early this month so I'm a little messed up but that is my best estimate at this point. This will be my second cycle using softcups! Good luck everybody this will be our month!


----------



## starcrossed

I'm in for 8th April :)

:dust: to all!!!


----------



## purechaos109

:witch: got me on the 16th I've just not been online to say so!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Can you put me in for the 17th please xx


----------



## baby_dixon

7 or 8 days past ovulation...i think...had a little trouble with the opk's & fertility friend never pinpointed my ovulation so....estimate...BUT.........BFN.

Its still early, I know...but I'm addicted to POAS lol.
I will wait until at least the day before AF is due to avoid further disappointment.
This has been a rough month, I don't expect to get a BFP this month...things have been crazy and stress has been HIGH. In time I guess...


----------



## reedsgirl1138

AF got me today!! I am ready for the new cycle. I have a plan this month. Please put down to test April 24. Thank you


----------



## TTC4No3

All updated :)


----------



## TTC4No3

If the following ppl could please post updates it would make this month's results more accurate (as it seems a lot who get their :bfp: forget to come back or don't want to announce too early :(

nichub83
emma'n'ollie
babyloulou
Nessicle
brillbride
HunnieBee83
Lizzie_Moon

Thank u!! 

loads of :dust: to all!!


----------



## Titi

You can put me into to test on 4/4.


----------



## starcrossed

I hope this is your month Titi!!! Keeping my FXd for you xxx
:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Titi

oh thank you so much starcrossed. I'm hoping for maybe some extra prayers or something if you ladies would be so kind. I don't have any symptoms. I am starting to really worry about a fertility problem as it will make very hard decision for us b/c of our Catholic religion. sigh.


----------



## shellie31

Hi ladies.
Well i'm on CD9 now & just waiting on my monitor to show me my egg sign then it's all systems go:happydance:. We're going to:sex: tonight then every other day till ovulation,then we'll do it every day just to be sure that theres plenty:spermy: up there.
Could you put me down for 16th April please?
xxxxx


----------



## IceFire

Titi I am sending up lots of prayers for you this month dear. Try to hang in there and concentrate on something other than TTC....easier said than done but that is my strategy for this month. FX'd and tons of :dust: for you!

TTC4No3--Not sure about the others but Nessicle got her AF :cry:. I am not sure when she is due to test in April.

Good luck and :dust: ladies!!


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Well, I'm on CD8 so hubby and I just :sex: Tried softcups for the first time and was amazed at how easy it was to insert! Had a bit of leakage about 15 minutes after I put it in, but I was able to get up, use the restroom and if we :sex: at night, I think it would keep it all up there quite nicely! :)

Now just a little freaked out about getting the darned thing out! :) I think it was so easy to get in because I used 1 unit of preseed before :sex:..... 

Come on, Ovulation!


----------



## IceFire

Don't worry SquirrelGirl, they're not hard to get out! Just hook your finger around the lip and slide it out. I know its a little unnerving the first time though! Good luck--I hope they do the trick for you!


----------



## SquirrelGirl

IceFire said:


> Don't worry SquirrelGirl, they're not hard to get out! Just hook your finger around the lip and slide it out. I know its a little unnerving the first time though! Good luck--I hope they do the trick for you!

I think it was a self-fulfilling prophecy. I couldn't get it, and OH had a hard time getting it out too. Going to hop over to the non-testing softcups thread and see if I can find some more advice. I probably was just too "tense" :rofl:

But there was a lot of good "stuff" in the cup, so it makes me want to give it another try! :happydance:


----------



## brillbride

hi girls---sorry just posting now--was taken a semi-break from forums but looks like im back---got a BFN last month---due to test the 8th of April....currently cd 19...so on countdown--have used softcups every BD this month----trying to be POSITIVE...babydust to us all..xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## IceFire

Welcome back brillbride! Sorry about your bfn :cry: Lots of luck and :dust: for you this month!! 

SquirrelGirl--:rofl: at your self-fulfilling Softcups prophecy. It does get easier I promise. I posted on the non-testing thread also so check it out if you haven't already. Good luck on your next try with them:thumbup:


----------



## Helly

Sorry, Im out again, I got two testing dates this month and I went out on both of them, now thats harsh!


----------



## Helly

New testing date is April 26th by the way! Thanks x


----------



## Titi

so sorry Helly! : ( :hugs:


----------



## TTC4No3

Updated.
Sorry to hear about all the AF arriving :( Loads of :dust: to you all for April!!


----------



## TTC4No3

Hello Ladies; well as I've reached 12 weeks it is time for me to leave the ttc section (sniff sniff but Yay at the same time lol); is there anyone who would be interested in taking over the Softcups Testing Thread? It would involve creating a new thread and copying/pasting the current information and keeping it up to date.
I have all fingers and toes crossed that you all will be joining the pregnancy sections shortly!! Loads and loads of buckets of :dust: !!!


----------



## Nessicle

TTC4No3 said:


> If the following ppl could please post updates it would make this month's results more accurate (as it seems a lot who get their :bfp: forget to come back or don't want to announce too early :(
> 
> nichub83
> emma'n'ollie
> babyloulou
> Nessicle
> brillbride
> HunnieBee83
> Lizzie_Moon
> 
> Thank u!!
> 
> loads of :dust: to all!!


Hi hun asked you to pop me down for 9 April on the page before this as AF got me on 13 March :flower:


----------



## Nessicle

TTC4No3 said:


> Hello Ladies; well as I've reached 12 weeks it is time for me to leave the ttc section (sniff sniff but Yay at the same time lol); is there anyone who would be interested in taking over the Softcups Testing Thread? It would involve creating a new thread and copying/pasting the current information and keeping it up to date.
> I have all fingers and toes crossed that you all will be joining the pregnancy sections shortly!! Loads and loads of buckets of :dust: !!!

I wouldnt mind doing it hun - as you can see from the amount of posts I have I'm a pretty active member :rofl:

As long as you can keep your eye on me and make sure I'm doing it right for the first couple of weeks :haha:

xx


----------



## TTC4No3

Nessicle said:


> TTC4No3 said:
> 
> 
> Hello Ladies; well as I've reached 12 weeks it is time for me to leave the ttc section (sniff sniff but Yay at the same time lol); is there anyone who would be interested in taking over the Softcups Testing Thread? It would involve creating a new thread and copying/pasting the current information and keeping it up to date.
> I have all fingers and toes crossed that you all will be joining the pregnancy sections shortly!! Loads and loads of buckets of :dust: !!!
> 
> I wouldnt mind doing it hun - as you can see from the amount of posts I have I'm a pretty active member :rofl:
> 
> As long as you can keep your eye on me and make sure I'm doing it right for the first couple of weeks :haha:
> 
> xxClick to expand...

Yep that would be great; thanks :) :flower:


----------



## Nessicle

cool just PM me and let me know what I have to do and when I should take over :thumbup: 

have fun in 2nd tri!! You're a 3rd of the way there now :happydance: yay!


----------



## TTC4No3

Hi ladies; this thread is now closed; please post your updates and testing dates on the new thread created by Nessicle: https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-...esting-thread-2010-20-success-rate-march.html
:dust: to all!!


----------

